# Oh, Christy... ?‍♀️



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

I'm about to wrap up my morning shift when I get a ping for a 4 minute trip while in downtown Richmond. Definitely a walking-distance trip, and it wasn't crazy hot yet, nor was it raining. I accept, only because the pick up location was less than a block away. As I approach the Berkley Hotel, I see that the pin is set to the side of the building on 12th St, not right out front, which was great because street parking in front was full but there was a perfect spot for me on 12th St right smack on top of the pin. Either Christy was smart enough to set the pin in a place I could actually pick her up safely and legally, or she was a moron who had no idea where the pin was and I'd be able to cancel and make 75¢ more than if I'd driven her. Turns out to be the latter, and my smile is getting bigger and bigger as the clock ticks down and there's no Christy in sight. 5 minutes up, I cancel right away. As soon as I start to pull out, I hear two women shouting, "Wait! Wait!" Keeping my doors locked, I stop, and roll down my window halfway. These idiots need to learn a thing or two. They run up to me, only for me to say "Sorry but I already canceled, your time was up."
"But we were waiting right out front!" whines Christy's friend. 
"The pin was set right here for the pick up location. There wasn't anywhere for me to pull over out front, anyways." I replied. 
"Then why didn't you call me?" asks Christy, indignant. 
"You could've called me. I waited for you exactly where the pin was set. You could see where I was on your app."
Christy and her friend stare at me for a second like they didn't know what hit 'em. 
"Sorry!" I say sarcastically, with a shrug, as I drive off to go home and take a nap. 
Hopefully you learned to pay attention to your app, Christy. It's not my fault you're a dumbass. But thanks for the $3.75!


----------



## TampaGuy (Feb 18, 2019)

The only joy of rideshare!


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Shuffle with a side of "rub it in". Nice.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> I'm about to wrap up my morning shift when I get a ping for a 4 minute trip while in downtown Richmond. Definitely a walking-distance trip, and it wasn't crazy hot yet, nor was it raining. I accept, only because the pick up location was less than a block away. As I approach the Berkley Hotel, I see that the pin is set to the side of the building on 12th St, not right out front, which was great because street parking in front was full but there was a perfect spot for me on 12th St right smack on top of the pin. Either Christy was smart enough to set the pin in a place I could actually pick her up safely and legally, or she was moron who had no idea where the pin was and I'd be able to cancel and make 75¢ more than if I'd driven her. Turns out to be the latter, and my smile is getting bigger and bigger as the clock ticks down and there's no Christy in sight. 5 minutes up, I cancel right away. As soon as I start to pull out, I hear two women shouting, "Wait! Wait!" Keeping my doors locked, I stop, and roll down my window halfway. These idiots need to learn a thing or two. They run up to me, only for me to say "Sorry but I already canceled, your time was up."
> "But we were waiting right out front!" whines Christy's friend.
> "The pin was set right here for the pick up location. There wasn't anywhere for me to pull over out front, anyways." I replied.
> "Then why didn't you call me?" asks Christy, indignant.
> ...


Well done. For future reference, after cancellation any interaction with riders could turn into a potential adverse situation where chaos theory applies. Best to quickly get out without a word. 
I enjoy your posts.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> For future reference, after cancellation any interaction with riders could turn into a potential adverse situation where chaos theory applies. Best to quickly get out without a word.


I was thinking more about my own satisfaction than a potential messy situation, but you're absolutely right. Next time I'll get my satisfaction from seeing their faces in my rear view ?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

It seldom gets better than that.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Every time I cancel, I throw that money in the vacation fund can. 

I’m thinking Europe by the end of the year!


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> I was thinking more about my own satisfaction than a potential messy situation, but you're absolutely right. Next time I'll get my satisfaction from seeing their faces in my rear view ?


I'm guilty of same temporary satisfaction as you are. However, in time I realized that the battle of objective vs. subjective decision making when dealing with passengers ultimately only affects my own state of mind and really doesn't change rider's behavior. 
We tend to project to riders our frustrations with low rates and our attitude is proportionate to how much we get compensated.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

How much a person cares about anything purchased is directly proportional to how much they pay for it.
Damn near FREE99 rides have ruined everything.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

ariel5466 said:


> Christy and her friend stare at me for a second like they didn't know what hit 'em.


"Yes! Yes! Oh Uber Driver. Why won't you risk getting rear ended or a ticket for impeding traffic for us Oh So Entitled Pax? ???

Surely our fare will be worth it!"


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

For short rides, arrive to pin. Wait a minute. Send notification of arrive. Wait, no message/response from rider, times up, cancel, no show, move on to the next one. For long rides, consecutive trips, surge, or finishing quest, I might accommodate rider, certainly NOT on express pool though. 
Uber on


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

ariel5466 said:


> I was thinking more about my own satisfaction than a potential messy situation, but you're absolutely right. Next time I'll get my satisfaction from seeing their faces in my rear view ?


That's a "rider education fee"

These are my favorite


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

I think the best shuffling story I read here was a recent thread where driver was located in the Walmart parking lot, left his car and walked over to the pin location with phone in hand, only to be behind the requesting rider with a bewildered look on her face with the app showing ride is here, but she couldn't figure out where is the ride.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Yesterday after 5:01 of wait time I took off and half way down the block I see the pax yelling at me from their driveway.

Yawn........carry on Ant 7.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> I'm about to wrap up my morning shift when I get a ping for a 4 minute trip while in downtown Richmond. Definitely a walking-distance trip, and it wasn't crazy hot yet, nor was it raining. I accept, only because the pick up location was less than a block away. As I approach the Berkley Hotel, I see that the pin is set to the side of the building on 12th St, not right out front, which was great because street parking in front was full but there was a perfect spot for me on 12th St right smack on top of the pin. Either Christy was smart enough to set the pin in a place I could actually pick her up safely and legally, or she was a moron who had no idea where the pin was and I'd be able to cancel and make 75¢ more than if I'd driven her. Turns out to be the latter, and my smile is getting bigger and bigger as the clock ticks down and there's no Christy in sight. 5 minutes up, I cancel right away. As soon as I start to pull out, I hear two women shouting, "Wait! Wait!" Keeping my doors locked, I stop, and roll down my window halfway. These idiots need to learn a thing or two. They run up to me, only for me to say "Sorry but I already canceled, your time was up."
> "But we were waiting right out front!" whines Christy's friend.
> "The pin was set right here for the pick up location. There wasn't anywhere for me to pull over out front, anyways." I replied.
> "Then why didn't you call me?" asks Christy, indignant.
> ...


My crush keeps getting bigger and bigger with every post!


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Cableguynoe said:


> My crush keeps getting bigger and bigger with every post!


You dirty old (???) man... :whistling:


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

ariel5466 said:


> make 75¢ more


If .75 makes you this elated then how happy would you be for $1.25 more?


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Way to go. You got a whole $3.75 when you could have actually picked them up and earned more. I'm not sure any of you know how Uber works.
Uber really needs to institute a rider call/contact or the driver receives no cancel fee and if you cancel more than 2-3 times a day for a no show you get deactivated for 24 hours.


----------



## Ylinks (Apr 22, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> "Sorry but I already canceled, your time was up."


You don't have to own this. I say "Sorry, I received a cancelled trip notice." That way the rider doesn't blame me. Often I end up with a cancel fee, a trip and a tip.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

TomTheAnt said:


> You dirty old (???) man... :whistling:


He is the Lawrence of Arabia, Don Juan and Cassanova of UP. Every now and then I catch my wife on my phone thumbing through his posts. I just figure that some guys have it and I don't.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Every now and then I catch my wife on my phone thumbing through his posts.


----------



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

TBone said:


> Way to go. You got a whole $3.75 when you could have actually picked them up and earned more. I'm not sure any of you know how Uber works.
> Uber really needs to institute a rider call/contact or the driver receives no cancel fee and if you cancel more than 2-3 times a day for a no show you get deactivated for 24 hours.


Why? The pax requested us. Therefore it is up to the pax to make sure their location is correct. So simple.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

TBone said:


> Way to go. You got a whole $3.75 when you could have actually picked them up and earned more. I'm not sure any of you know how Uber works.
> Uber really needs to institute a rider call/contact or the driver receives no cancel fee and if you cancel more than 2-3 times a day for a no show you get deactivated for 24 hours.


You obviously didn't read carefully enough. I have Uber Pro, I knew it was going to be a 4 minute ride. In downtown Richmond. It was definitely going to be less than a mile. Anyways, I'm usually a good ant. Can't be too picky in this market. But the opportunity presented itself, so... I really didn't do anything wrong. I wasn't hiding. Nothing was stopping her from calling me, she didn't even send a text.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> I'm about to wrap up my morning shift when I get a ping for a 4 minute trip while in downtown Richmond. Definitely a walking-distance trip, and it wasn't crazy hot yet, nor was it raining. I accept, only because the pick up location was less than a block away. As I approach the Berkley Hotel, I see that the pin is set to the side of the building on 12th St, not right out front, which was great because street parking in front was full but there was a perfect spot for me on 12th St right smack on top of the pin. Either Christy was smart enough to set the pin in a place I could actually pick her up safely and legally, or she was a moron who had no idea where the pin was and I'd be able to cancel and make 75¢ more than if I'd driven her. Turns out to be the latter, and my smile is getting bigger and bigger as the clock ticks down and there's no Christy in sight. 5 minutes up, I cancel right away. As soon as I start to pull out, I hear two women shouting, "Wait! Wait!" Keeping my doors locked, I stop, and roll down my window halfway. These idiots need to learn a thing or two. They run up to me, only for me to say "Sorry but I already canceled, your time was up."
> "But we were waiting right out front!" whines Christy's friend.
> "The pin was set right here for the pick up location. There wasn't anywhere for me to pull over out front, anyways." I replied.
> "Then why didn't you call me?" asks Christy, indignant.
> ...


Best Nap Ever.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

TBone said:


> Way to go. You got a whole $3.75 when you could have actually picked them up and earned more. I'm not sure any of you know how Uber works.
> Uber really needs to institute a rider call/contact or the driver receives no cancel fee and if you cancel more than 2-3 times a day for a no show you get deactivated for 24 hours.


Uber needs to do nothing of the sort.

The pax know where we are and can watch us arrive in the app.

If they are lazy, slow, disrespectful, entitled, or simply millenial, they know when we are arriving.

It's their education fee for being all of the above. I compliment pax with toes at the curb. All others can partake of sex and travel at 5:01......


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

That was m


Lissetti said:


> "Yes! Yes! Oh Uber Driver. Why won't you risk getting rear ended or a ticket for impeding traffic for us Oh So Entitled Pax? ???
> 
> Surely our fare will be worth it!"
> 
> View attachment 329440


e a month ago at 330 in the morning.

Why, 


TBone said:


> Way to go. You got a whole $3.75 when you could have actually picked them up and earned more. I'm not sure any of you know how Uber works.
> Uber really needs to institute a rider call/contact or the driver receives no cancel fee and if you cancel more than 2-3 times a day for a no show you get deactivated for 24 hours.


pax's cancel drivers without notice all the time. Now be a good little boy and continue to be a shill.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Once


ariel5466 said:


> You obviously didn't read carefully enough. I have Uber Pro, I knew it was going to be a 4 minute ride. In downtown Richmond. It was definitely going to be less than a mile. Anyways, I'm usually a good ant. Can't be too picky in this market. But the opportunity presented itself, so... I really didn't do anything wrong. I wasn't hiding. Nothing was stopping her from calling me, she didn't even send a text.


You didn't do anything wrong. You're responding an ignorant post. He doesn't pay your bills and should mind his own business.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

U/L guy said:


> e a month ago at 330 in the morning.
> Post automatically merged: 1 minute ago
> Why,


I'm sorry....?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Oh, Ariel... ?


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> Once
> 
> You didn't do anything wrong. You're responding an ignorant post. He doesn't pay your bills and should mind his own business.


See how easy it is to offend someone, point being treat all pax with the same respect.


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

TBone said:


> Way to go. You got a whole $3.75 when you could have actually picked them up and earned more. I'm not sure any of you know how Uber works.
> Uber really needs to institute a rider call/contact or the driver receives no cancel fee and if you cancel more than 2-3 times a day for a no show you get deactivated for 24 hours.


Here is the flaw in your logic: Many times in a city you pick up someone for a short ride of $3.00. It's very unlikely you will get a tip because they are cheapskates using us for cheap transportation. The main point is it's not our responsibility to babysit adults. We know how Uber works, you don't seem to know how the World works.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

U/L guy said:


> See how easy it is to offend someone, point being treat all pax with the same respect.


Drivers responsible to arrive at ping location. Riders responsibility to be at ping location when driver arrives. Taking longer than 2 minutes to reach vehicle shows lack of consideration for driver's time. That's disrespect from both riders and uber.


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

lowcountry dan said:


> Here is the flaw in your logic: Many times in a city you pick up someone for a short ride of $3.00. It's very unlikely you will get a tip because they are cheapskates using us for cheap transportation. The main point is it's not our responsibility to babysit adults. We know how Uber works, you don't seem to know how the World works.


Expecting any tip from pax's are solely generosity of the pax, we are paid a rate that we accepted and pax's are not obligated to give anything beyond that. If you worked at McD or WM you wouldn't expect to be tipped, so why do U/L drivers think that they're special.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

cumonohito said:


> For short rides, arrive to pin. Wait a minute. Send notification of arrive. Wait, no message/response from rider, times up, cancel, no show, move on to the next one. For long rides, consecutive trips, surge, or finishing quest, I might accommodate rider, certainly NOT on express pool though.
> Uber on


I had a LYFT SHARED ride 'auto-queued' while I was driving in Toronto. The pick-up was only a few hundred meters (1/4 mile) away, so I accept even though I have a soft 'No POOL/SHARED' policy.
Construction on 1-way road, nowhere to stop, no PAX in sight.
2-minute countdown clock started.
I had to go up and onto a side street to park.
I call Pax (Because LYFT forces me to) and tell her where I am.
She doesn't make it in the 90 seconds she had.
I drive off (and get another ping in seconds) 5$ richer.
Pax Calls once. (Can't answer. Driving)
Pax Calls twice (Sorry, Nope.)

I hope she learned something from the 'education fee' after she calmed down: YOU ORDER *SHARED* ON A BUSY ROAD, you be TOES ON CURB, waving me down with your phone. *Or you donate to the $5 Shuffle-Jar.*


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I had a LYFT SHARED ride 'auto-queued' while I was driving in Toronto. The pick-up was only a few hundred meters (1/4 mile) away, so why not. Construction on 1-way road, nowhere to stop, no PAX in sight. 2-minute countdown clock started. I had to go up and onto a side street to park. I call Pax (Because LYFT forces me to) and tell her where I am. She doesn't make it in the 90 seconds she had. I drive off (and get another ping in seconds) 5$ richer.
> Pax Calls once. (Can't answer. Driving)
> Pax Calls twice (Sorry, Nope.)
> 
> I hope she learned something from the 'education fee' after she calmed down: YOU ORDER SHARED ON A BUSY ROAD, you be TOES ON CURB. *Or you donate to the $5 Shuffle-Jar.*


With all the attitude from drivers on this tread it's no wonder pax's don't give a crap about us. We are no better then 3rd world countries by the way we treat others.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

U/L guy said:


> Expecting any tip from pax's are solely generosity of the pax, we are paid a rate that we accepted and pax's are not obligated to give anything beyond that. If you worked at McD or WM you wouldn't expect to be tipped, so why do U/L drivers think that they're special.


Holy @$$t another uber subjugate troll. 
My trash ignore bing getting filled.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

U/L guy said:


> With all the attitude from drivers on this tread it's no wonder pax's don't give a crap about us. We are no better then 3rd world countries by the way we treat others.


I think you fail to realize that we are doing everything to accomodate a VERY CLEAR policy set out by Uber/LYFT. You have 5 minutes on X and 2 minutes on POOL to be where you dropped your pin. You can see us on the App. You know the make/model of my car. You know my license plate. All I have is a name and a pin location. I arrive at said pin, park in the safest spot. Then I give you a call. And you still cannot get to me within the allotted time, when you in fact ordered the ride in the first place? My behaviour is not disrespectful, it is adhering to the expectations of a steeply discounted fare. If you, as a passanger, want a driver who will give a long wait and an open door to indulge your entitlement, then order a LUX/BLACK and pay for it.



No Prisoners said:


> Holy @$$t another uber subjugate troll.
> My trash ignore bing getting filled.


Oops! I accidently fed the troll. :frown:


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> Holy @$$t another uber subjugate troll.
> My trash ignore bing getting filled.


Before there were time limits for pax's we waited and accommodated pax's, with timers we use this as an excuse to get money for free ( welfare) at its finest.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I think you fail to realize that we are doing everything to accomodate a VERY CLEAR policy set out by Uber/LYFT. You have 5 minutes on X and 2 minutes on POOL to be where you dropped your pin. You can see us on the App. You know the make/model of my car. You know my license plate. All I have is a name and a pin. I arrive, park in the safest spot. Give you a call, and you still cannot get to me within the alloted time? That is not disrespectful, that is adhering to the expectations of a steeply discounted fare. If you want a long wait and an open door, order a LUX/BLACK and pay Taxi Rates.
> 
> 
> Oops! I accidently fed the troll. :frown:


If everyone sends uber subjugate trolls to ignore trash they're just wasting time trolling. They need feedback from drivers to justify their existence.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> I'm about to wrap up my morning shift when I get a ping for a 4 minute trip while in downtown Richmond. Definitely a walking-distance trip, and it wasn't crazy hot yet, nor was it raining. I accept, only because the pick up location was less than a block away. As I approach the Berkley Hotel, I see that the pin is set to the side of the building on 12th St, not right out front, which was great because street parking in front was full but there was a perfect spot for me on 12th St right smack on top of the pin. Either Christy was smart enough to set the pin in a place I could actually pick her up safely and legally, or she was a moron who had no idea where the pin was and I'd be able to cancel and make 75¢ more than if I'd driven her. Turns out to be the latter, and my smile is getting bigger and bigger as the clock ticks down and there's no Christy in sight. 5 minutes up, I cancel right away. As soon as I start to pull out, I hear two women shouting, "Wait! Wait!" Keeping my doors locked, I stop, and roll down my window halfway. These idiots need to learn a thing or two. They run up to me, only for me to say "Sorry but I already canceled, your time was up."
> "But we were waiting right out front!" whines Christy's friend.
> "The pin was set right here for the pick up location. There wasn't anywhere for me to pull over out front, anyways." I replied.
> "Then why didn't you call me?" asks Christy, indignant.
> ...


I can tell someone's gonna start shuffling soon.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I can tell someone's gonna start shuffling soon.
> 
> View attachment 329536


I want one


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

U/L guy said:


> Before there were time limits for pax's we waited and accommodated pax's, with timers we use this as an excuse to get money for free ( welfare) at its finest.


I don't know about you but before there were time limits or cancel fees I used to call upon arrival. If you didn't get your ass outside quickly i left you there. If you messed with me I started the trip and called you, told you that you needed to cancel or the price would keep going up. I got paid for my effort.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

U/L guy said:


> Before there were time limits for pax's we waited and accommodated pax's, with timers we use this as an excuse to get money for free ( welfare) at its finest.


Note the cancel icon does not have a question mark.

It is not asking us to cancel, it is telling us to cancel.

And we all do EXACTLY as we are told.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

The problem I have is that the pin doesn't always represent where the riders are, or should be.
Enter an address, like a large hotel, and the pin is where Uber arbitrarily puts it.
Often times it's wrong and placed in the middle of the property, or in the courtyard, or a side street, or wherever.
If the logical and sensible pickup is at the front of the Berkeley Hotel, then you should have checked and waited there.
The fact that you heading home and keep bringing up that it was a short ride, you were obviously trying to "steal one".


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

TBone said:


> Way to go. You got a whole $3.75 when you could have actually picked them up and earned more. I'm not sure any of you know how Uber works.
> Uber really needs to institute a rider call/contact or the driver receives no cancel fee and if you cancel more than 2-3 times a day for a no show you get deactivated for 24 hours.


Oh I like this idea. Deactivate drivers for pax not showing up. So those working the bar crowd can spend all their time suspended because drink pax don't come out of the bar for 20 minutes.

Better question, what about the blatant ADA violation against drivers with hearing impairments?

Uber send a text when a driver arrives. If pax ignores that what makes you think they will answer a call from an unknown number?



Taxi2Uber said:


> The problem I have is that the pin doesn't always represent where the riders are, or should be.
> Enter an address, like a large hotel, and the pin is where Uber arbitrarily puts it.
> Often times it's wrong and placed in the middle of the property, or in the courtyard, or a side street, or wherever.
> If the logical and sensible pickup is at the front of the Berkeley Hotel, then you should have checked and waited there.
> The fact that you heading home and keep bringing up that it was a short ride, you were obviously trying to "steal one".


Uber Pro Diamond told her it was a 4 minute trip. Pin is given to the driver and passenger. Vehicle arrives at pin, passengers a text message that car has arrived. Passenger's responsibility at this point to come to the car.

I don't know about your city, but here in Phoenix they frown on driving into the courtyard to sit on the pin.

Good Uber Driver. You parked on the pin.


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> If everyone sends uber subjugate trolls to ignore trash they're just wasting time trolling. They need feedback from drivers to justify their existence.


Trolls lie, I'm just pointing some truths. Does Uber suck yes, but if it was that bad why are you still driving for them.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> The problem I have is that the pin doesn't always represent where the riders are, or should be.
> Enter an address, like a large hotel, and the pin is where Uber arbitrarily puts it.
> Often times it's wrong and placed in the middle of the property, or in the courtyard, or a side street, or wherever.
> If the logical and sensible pickup is at the front of the Berkeley Hotel, then you should have checked and waited there.
> The fact that you heading home and keep bringing up that it was a short ride, you were obviously trying to "steal one".


My job was to drive to the pin. Their job was to use their brains, look at where the pin ended up, and either walk there or change it. The hotel was right on a corner and I could see that there was no where to pull over and park in front. If I had driven past the front door I would've had to waste more time and mileage looping around and backtracking because it was downtown with all one-way streets. I normally reject super short rides. I only took this one because the pickup point was less than a block from my last drop off. I was going to head home right after, but that doesn't mean anything. Just because I hoped they wouldn't show up doesn't mean I was "trying to steal one." If they were there within the 5 minutes I would've given them the ride. By the time they got to me I had already canceled. I didn't hide or pull any tricks. All I did was not contact them. But they could've contacted me. I didn't ignore any calls or messages. That cancel fee was 100% their fault and I feel no guilt or shame.


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

U/L guy said:


> Expecting any tip from pax's are solely generosity of the pax, we are paid a rate that we accepted and pax's are not obligated to give anything beyond that. If you worked at McD or WM you wouldn't expect to be tipped, so why do U/L drivers think that they're special.


Because it's my gas, my tires, my oil and and my car. You obviously don't understand the idea of tipping for service. Nobody is obligated, but call a cab and see what you spend. Three dollars for a three mile ride is absolutely unacceptable.


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

lowcountry dan said:


> Because it's my gas, my tires, my oil and and my car. You obviously don't understand the idea of tipping for service. Nobody is obligated, but call a cab and see what you spend.


I never said I liked it, but pax's are not obligated to pay any more for a ride then we agreed to.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

U/L guy said:


> I never said I liked it, but pax's are not obligated to pay any more for a ride then we agreed to.


Restaurant-goers aren't required to tip their server, either, but if they don't their server ends up working for free because it's expected. Tips are never required but people who don't tip for service are ****ing asshole s.


----------



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> The problem I have is that the pin doesn't always represent where the riders are, or should be.
> Enter an address, like a large hotel, and the pin is where Uber arbitrarily puts it.
> Often times it's wrong and placed in the middle of the property, or in the courtyard, or a side street, or wherever.
> If the logical and sensible pickup is at the front of the Berkeley Hotel, then you should have checked and waited there.
> The fact that you heading home and keep bringing up that it was a short ride, you were obviously trying to "steal one".


We are not mind readers. There are many times that the pin was in a different area than the logical one (hotel, store, etc...) Sometimes the pin was correct, sometimes the logical area was correct. WE DONT KNOW, but the pax always knows where they are, and can see where we are. If they get shuffled enough times, they'll put in the correct location and be toes to the curb. It's a win for us all!


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

U/L guy said:


> Trolls lie, I'm just pointing some truths. Does Uber suck yes, but if it was that bad why are you still driving for them.


I only take lux mostly for poaching purposes which is very profitable. Would only do X with double digit surge & make sure uber takes a loss. Haven't taken 1 single X in almost 2 weeks due to low surges. However, when uber surges riders it increases Lyft's lux demand and i bank on that.
What else would you like to know?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

TBone said:


> Way to go. You got a whole $3.75 when you could have actually picked them up and earned more. I'm not sure any of you know how Uber works.
> Uber really needs to institute a rider call/contact or the driver receives no cancel fee and if you cancel more than 2-3 times a day for a no show you get deactivated for 24 hours.


While I don't agree with this driver's cancellation, of around the corner, certainly am, strongly, opposed to your deactivation opinion.

I have never cancelled in this driver's situation; however, many times the pin is set blocks, or even miles away. And it can, easily happen several times a day. And then, there are flat out no shows as well.

So no, your suggestion would be a disaster.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> I'm about to wrap up my morning shift when I get a ping for a 4 minute trip while in downtown Richmond. Definitely a walking-distance trip, and it wasn't crazy hot yet, nor was it raining. I accept, only because the pick up location was less than a block away. As I approach the Berkley Hotel, I see that the pin is set to the side of the building on 12th St, not right out front, which was great because street parking in front was full but there was a perfect spot for me on 12th St right smack on top of the pin. Either Christy was smart enough to set the pin in a place I could actually pick her up safely and legally, or she was a moron who had no idea where the pin was and I'd be able to cancel and make 75¢ more than if I'd driven her. Turns out to be the latter, and my smile is getting bigger and bigger as the clock ticks down and there's no Christy in sight. 5 minutes up, I cancel right away. As soon as I start to pull out, I hear two women shouting, "Wait! Wait!" Keeping my doors locked, I stop, and roll down my window halfway. These idiots need to learn a thing or two. They run up to me, only for me to say "Sorry but I already canceled, your time was up."
> "But we were waiting right out front!" whines Christy's friend.
> "The pin was set right here for the pick up location. There wasn't anywhere for me to pull over out front, anyways." I replied.
> "Then why didn't you call me?" asks Christy, indignant.
> ...


There definitely needs to be a checkbox in the pax app for "I'm a dumbass" so drivers can be prepared for the more challenging pickups.


----------



## Ubering My Life Away (Jun 11, 2018)

My thanks to this thread. Just learned about the ignore button for the trolls.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> My job was to drive to the pin. Their job was to use their brains, look at where the pin ended up, and either walk there or change it. The hotel was right on a corner and I could see that there was no where to pull over and park in front. If I had driven past the front door I would've had to waste more time and mileage looping around and backtracking because it was downtown with all one-way streets. I normally reject super short rides. I only took this one because the pickup point was less than a block from my last drop off. I was going to head home right after, but that doesn't mean anything. Just because I hoped they wouldn't show up doesn't mean I was "trying to steal one." If they were there within the 5 minutes I would've given them the ride. By the time they got to me I had already canceled. I didn't hide or pull any tricks. All I did was not contact them. But they could've contacted me. I didn't ignore any calls or messages. That cancel fee was 100% their fault and I feel no guilt or shame.


Your "job" is to transport riders for compensation.
I'm saying even if the rider put the correct address, Uber's pin may be placed in the incorrect location.
If it's obvious the pickup would be at the main door, and Uber's pin drop is the side or back door or the middle of the property, where you couldn't get to if you tried, logic dictates that you use your brain enough to figure it out.
Which now sounds like you knew the pick up would be the front, but there was no place to stop.
So cancel with selection, "no safe place to stop" on the app.

But No, As you said, you *hoped* it wouldn't work out so you could get the cancel fee instead.
You, (and others here obviously) have it in your mind that riders are the enemy and then boast how you stuck it to 'em. 
Proud moment 
You knew damn well they'd exit the main door, but here's your chance to get a better paying cancel, and to take advantage of one of Uber app little idiosyncrasies and a chance to berate the rider.

A lot of you think the Uber app is perfect.
Many times I'm at the correct location, on top of the pin, and it says I'm 4 min away.
The rider would see the same.



UberchickATL said:


> There are many times that the pin was in a different area than the logical one (hotel, store, etc...) Sometimes the pin was correct, sometimes the logical area was correct.


TADA!!!


UberchickATL said:


> If they get shuffled enough times, they'll put in the correct location and be toes to the curb.


But you just acknowledged that the pin sometimes is incorrect, while the entered location is correct. SMH
Maybe the riders *are* toes to the curb at the logical pickup point of the property, while you sit at the pin in the back alley behind the property, where Uber put the pin.
Do you really need to be a mind reader to figure this out?


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Your "job" is to transport riders for compensation.
> I'm saying even if the rider put the correct address, Uber's pin may be placed in the incorrect location.
> If it's obvious the pickup would be at the main door, and Uber's pin drop is the side or back door or the middle of the property, where you couldn't get to if you tried, logic dictates that you use your brain enough to figure it out.
> Which now sounds like you knew the pick up would be the front, but there was no place to stop.
> ...


In this case it was not a back alley, according to the OP it was the closest logical position that could be safely stopped at. Further, pax have the option to turn on share my location to assist with the driver getting closer but 99% of the pax don't use it. Hell they don't even know it exists. That's NOT the driver's fault or problem. If pax would take time to learn the app then problems like this could be avoided.

The problem is self-entitled pax who want the driver to bend over backwards, risk a ticket for double parking or an accident because they are to lazy to pay attention to the app and use all of its features.

Driver is 100% in the right here. Get over it and move on.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Sometimes I do dispense advice to wayward pax. I tell them that if they use the app to send the driver to the correct location, then the driver will go to the correct location. However, if they confirm in the app that they would like to send the driver to the wrong location, then the driver will go to the wrong location. I'll suggest that they try again, this time putting in and confirming the correct location.

Some people thank me for the advice; others call me one of a variety of body parts that are usually concealed by underwear. I guess you can't please all the people all the time. ?‍♂


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Taxi2Uber said:


> The problem I have is that the pin doesn't always represent where the riders are, or should be.
> Enter an address, like a large hotel, and the pin is where Uber arbitrarily puts it.
> Often times it's wrong and placed in the middle of the property, or in the courtyard, or a side street, or wherever.
> If the logical and sensible pickup is at the front of the Berkeley Hotel, then you should have checked and waited there.
> The fact that you heading home and keep bringing up that it was a short ride, you were obviously trying to "steal one".


That's not always the logical and sensible pickup, though. Sometimes the pax may be a staff member.

When I've ordered an Uber or Lyft from my home, for whatever reason, the apps always put the pin about 1/2 block away, and "correct" the address to reflect that location instead of where I am and the address I put in. It should be noted that this doesn't happen when I use Maps or Waze alone. Only rideshare apps. I move the pin or change the address to the correct one. Any pax paying the slightest bit of attention can do the same thing.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

BlueNOX said:


> In this case it was not a back alley, according to the OP it was the closest logical position that could be safely stopped at. Further, pax have the option to turn on share my location to assist with the driver getting closer but 99% of the pax don't use it. Hell they don't even know it exists. That's NOT the driver's fault or problem. If pax would take time to learn the app then problems like this could be avoided.
> 
> The problem is self-entitled pax who want the driver to bend over backwards, risk a ticket for double parking or an accident because they are to lazy to pay attention to the app and use all of its features.
> 
> Driver is 100% in the right here. Get over it and move on.


I know how things work.
And I certainly never asked the OP to be a doormat or do anything illegal.
Driver is *NOT *100% right here, just like the rider is *NOT* 100% wrong here.
As for "_Get over it and move on_", feel free to put me on ignore, while us adults continue to have a discussion.


The Gift of Fish said:


> Sometimes I do dispense advice to wayward pax. I tell them that if they use the app to send the driver to the correct location, then the driver will go to the correct location. However, if they confirm in the app that they would like to send the driver to the wrong location, then the driver will go to the wrong location. I'll suggest that they try again, this time putting in and confirming the correct location.


That's the thing. 
What if the rider put in the correct location, yet Uber put the pin incorrectly somewhere on that property?

Here in Vegas, if you enter the Hard Rock Hotel as the pickup, Uber drops the pin at the front, main entrance.
Except that is not where the Uber Pickup Zone is. (There are designated rideshare pickup zones for most large hotels here)
Now I could be a jerk and drive to the pin and wait out the timer and collect the cancel and call the riders a moron.
All the while, the riders seemingly did everything right and are at the correct pickup location, and entered the correct pickup location when ordering.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

I know, I know, don't feed the trolls. But I'm gonna do it anyway.



Taxi2Uber said:


> I'm saying even if the rider put the correct address, Uber's pin may be placed in the incorrect location


And then they can edit the destination and place the pin in the correct spot. It's their responsibility to make sure the pin is correct or go to it, because how am I supposed to know that's where Uber randomly put it or whether they placed it there themselves.



Taxi2Uber said:


> If it's obvious the pickup would be at the main door, and Uber's pin drop is the side or back door or the middle of the property, where you couldn't get to if you tried, logic dictates that you use your brain enough to figure it out.


I was right on top of the pin. It was very possible that Christy placed the pin there because she was awesome and was leading me to the best pickup spot that was a matter of feet away from the front door. But she wasn't awesome. She was too stupid to pay attention to her app after she requested a ride that the app told her was 1 minute away. She could've followed my every move from the second I accepted the request by only looking at her phone for ONE MINUTE. Unacceptable.



Taxi2Uber said:


> Which now sounds like you knew the pick up would be the front, but there was no place to stop.
> So cancel with selection, "no safe place to stop" on the app.


And not get paid? ? No thanks.



Taxi2Uber said:


> But No, As you said, you *hoped* it wouldn't work out so you could get the cancel fee instead.


So? Why should I go out of my way to make less? Uber and especially Lyft are the ones who make a no-show cancelation worth more than a minimum fare. I'm just trying to get by and pay my bills.



Taxi2Uber said:


> You, (and others here obviously) have it in your mind that riders are the enemy and then boast how you stuck it to 'em.


I have many pax every day that I wish I could hang out with and be friends with. I've had pax that stayed in my car a few extra minutes with the timer running just so we could finish our conversation because we were enjoying each other's company so much. Pax in general are not the enemy. Pax who are too lazy to walk half a mile in nice weather and then are too lazy to stare at their phone for literally one minute to see where their driver is? Yeah, **** 'em.



Taxi2Uber said:


> and a chance to berate the rider.


Hey, I said "sorry" ??



Taxi2Uber said:


> Many times I'm at the correct location, on top of the pin, and it says I'm 4 min away.
> The rider would see the same.


It said that I had arrived. And, again, all she needed to do was look at the map to be able to see exactly where I was.

If you want to waste your time bending over backwards for idiots, be my guest. You do you.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Your "job" is to transport riders for compensation.
> I'm saying even if the rider put the correct address, Uber's pin may be placed in the incorrect location.
> If it's obvious the pickup would be at the main door, and Uber's pin drop is the side or back door or the middle of the property, where you couldn't get to if you tried, logic dictates that you use your brain enough to figure it out.
> Which now sounds like you knew the pick up would be the front, but there was no place to stop.
> ...


I would not have canceled this specific situation. However, can tell you, when the pax doesn't check the pickup location, and trusts the "your location" thing to


Taxi2Uber said:


> I know how things work.
> And I certainly never asked the OP to be a doormat or do anything illegal.
> Driver is *NOT *100% right here, just like the rider is *NOT* 100% wrong here.
> As for "_Get over it and move on_", feel free to put me on ignore, while us adults continue to have a discussion.
> ...


Spot on


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Here in Vegas, if you enter the Hard Rock Hotel as the pickup, Uber drops the pin at the front, main entrance.
> Except that is not where the Uber Pickup Zone is. (There are designated rideshare pickup zones for most large hotels here)
> Now I could be a jerk and drive to the pin and wait out the timer and collect the cancel and call the riders a moron.
> All the while, the riders seemingly did everything right and are at the correct pickup location, and entered the correct pickup location when ordering


I'm not in Vegas, I'm in Richmond, VA. We don't have hotels like that. Most hotels have a loop at the main entrance for cabs. This one doesn't. If they were waiting out front, they were waiting between the hotel and a full line of street-parked cars and were expecting me to stop in the middle of traffic.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

ariel5466 said:


> I'm not in Vegas, I'm in Richmond, VA. We don't have hotels like that. Most hotels have a loop at the main entrance for cabs. This one doesn't. If they were waiting out front, they were waiting between the hotel and a full line of street-parked cars and were expecting me to stop in the middle of traffic.


Am a driver, here in Atlanta, and would've handled the situation. Or at least tried. Assuming they're toes on the curb.

No problem.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> That's not always the logical and sensible pickup, though. Sometimes the pax may be a staff member.


I never said "always".
Sometimes when you try to fix a location, Uber will re-fix it back to incorrect location.


ariel5466 said:


> I know, I know, don't feed the trolls. But I'm gonna do it anyway.


I guess I stand corrected. Looks like we're NOT having an adult conversation.


ariel5466 said:


> I'm not in Vegas, I'm in Richmond, VA. We don't have hotels like that. Most hotels have a loop at the main entrance for cabs. This one doesn't. If they were waiting out front, they were waiting between the hotel and a full line of street-parked cars and were expecting me to stop in the middle of traffic.


Yeah, I know that. I was giving an example. Looks like you missed the point.
Continue with your agenda.


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

U/L guy said:


> Before there were time limits for pax's we waited and accommodated pax's, with timers we use this as an excuse to get money for free ( welfare) at its finest.


My time is not free nor is the gas I used to drive to the pickup point. Welfare my [email protected]@!


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> I would not have canceled this specific situation. However, can tell you, when the pax doesn't check the pickup location, and trusts the "your location" thing to


I often times tell riders to NOT trust the "your location".
It is wrong a lot.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Every time I see this in What's new it tickles me. Just the thread title. I hear a female voice in my head every time. Oh Christy.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Would not even consider, driving Uber, if there was not a timer.

Have been driving, since 2015, and there was always a cancel, with fee, after five minute wait.

Take that away and I'm outta here!


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Uber pays us nothing to relocate for pax pickup...I don't want to give Dara, Travis and company any of my unpaid for gas, time, etc., not to mention road risk. Pay us as if the ride had started. This would quell about 10% of driver hatred towards Uber.
So, no pay, no go...cancel. 
Uber...when you get tired of pax complaints, you might consider treating the drivers fairly. Base rate rides are losers and all of Uber administrators know it. SMH.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Taxi2Uber said:


> I often times tell riders to NOT trust the "your location".
> It is wrong a lot.


Agreed. Tell them the same thing. In fact, it's my biggest complaint. Almost half trust, the stupid thing, and the pin's off consistently. Then, they blame the driver.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Continue with your agenda.


My only agenda is getting @Cableguynoe to like me more ??


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> I know, I know, don't feed the trolls. But I'm gonna do it anyway.
> 
> And then they can edit the destination and place the pin in the correct spot. It's their responsibility to make sure the pin is correct or go to it, because how am I supposed to know that's where Uber randomly put it or whether they placed it there themselves.
> 
> ...


Brilliant response. So? Why should I go out of my way to make less? Uber and especially Lyft are the ones who make a no-show cancelation worth more than a minimum fare. I'm just trying to get by and pay my bills."

This is one area where lyft is better than Uber by paying drivers 100%of cancelation fee.


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

N


ariel5466 said:


> My only agenda is getting @Cableguynoe to like me more ??


ow I'm jealous.



Taxi2Uber said:


> I never said "always".
> Sometimes when you try to fix a location, Uber will re-fix it back to incorrect location.
> 
> I guess I stand corrected. Looks like we're NOT having an adult conversation.
> ...


1. Customer can move pin and update pickup location. Customer did not.

2. Customer could of use location sharing. Customer did not.

3. Customer had opportunity to text driver with pick up details. Customer did not. Are you going to say customer may not know how to text?

4. Customer could of looked at phone, walked a few feet to the corner and located driver. Customer did not until timer was up.

5. I'd love to see your accept/cancel rate. I'll shown mine first even.










6. If I didn't know better, I'd swear your a trolling pax, not a driver. But I do know better. Your giving the impression you believe the customer is always right here. Do you give out water and mints? Loan out six cables? Stop at fast food drive thrus? Massage their backs? All while driving a Prius I bet.

As far as putting you on ignore, adults never ignore. We confront problems head on.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> My only agenda is getting @Cableguynoe to like me more ??


You mean you weren't trying?

I see good things in my future!:inlove:


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> You mean you weren't trying?
> 
> I see good things in my future!:inlove:


Weren't you hitting on me the other day?

FYI BlueNOX is a male. Lol


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

BlueNOX said:


> Weren't you hitting on me the other day?
> 
> FYI BlueNOX is a male. Lol


I don't know. Sometimes I get carried away when I'm drinking.

But I'm pretty sure you're not prettier than Ariel.

So she wins. Sorry bud.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Cableguynoe said:


> I don't know. Sometimes I get carried away when I'm drinking.
> 
> But I'm pretty sure you're not prettier than Ariel.
> 
> So she wins. Sorry bud.


Aw, thank you ?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Taxi2Uber said:


> I know how things work.
> And I certainly never asked the OP to be a doormat or do anything illegal.
> Driver is *NOT *100% right here, just like the rider is *NOT* 100% wrong here.
> As for "_Get over it and move on_", feel free to put me on ignore, while us adults continue to have a discussion.
> ...


I tell these pax that the pin is king. Like a homing pigeon heading for its pen, drivers home in on the location pin.

"But the pin isn't where I am"

Then you need to move the pin to where you are.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

OH MY!!!! These shuffling topics have been bringing out the Uber Shills, Uber Cheerleaders, Uber trolls, Brownie Scouts, Boy Scouts and other assorted holier-than-thou self-righteous pontificators.

Original Poster might want to go to the Washington Boards, look up the "Love Letters to PAX" topic, compose her story in the form of a letter and post it.



ariel5466 said:


> I'll get my satisfaction from seeing their faces in my rear view


I was going to advise that, but @New2This posted the appropriate photographs, already.



cumonohito said:


> I think the best shuffling story I read here was a recent thread where driver was located in the Walmart parking lot, left his car and walked over to the pin location with phone in hand, only to be behind the requesting rider with a bewildered look on her face with the app showing ride is here, but she couldn't figure out where is the ride.


It was, indeed, an excellent story. You can tell that it was a good story by the number of self-righteous, holier-than-thou pontificating Uber Shills that it brought out of the proverbial woodwork. I congratulated enthusiastically the Original Poster of that topic, but, I suspect that he has me on iggies, as we have had our innings. Despite that, i recognise an accomplishment when someone accomplishes something. His was one of the more masterful strokes, of late. He gets bonus points for all of the Brownie Scouts and Boy Scouts that he pulled out of Cloudcuckooland.



TBone said:


> Way to go. You got a whole $3.75 when you could have actually picked them up and earned more


Study the arithmetic on the Shirlington Shuffle and get back to me on that. HINT: It is more profitable, in these cases, NOT to haul a passenger than it is actually to haul one, or, as @3.75 put it, which is a concise rendering of my cyberloquacious explanation of it all: "The most profitable trip is the one not taken".



Kurt Halfyard said:


> I had a LYFT SHARED ride 'auto-queued' while I was driving in Toronto. I call Pax (Because LYFT forces me to) and tell her where I am.


You must call on Shared in Toronto? You do not have to call on Shared, here. You do have to call on regular Lyft, though.



Ubering My Life Away said:


> My thanks to this thread. Just learned about the ignore button for the trolls * and Uber Shills*.


FIFY.

At least you can keep them on iggies. I often put the Uber Shills and other assorted Boy Scouts on iggies, only to have to take them off when someone submits a complaint about one of them.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

ariel5466 said:


> I'm about to wrap up my morning shift when I get a ping for a 4 minute trip while in downtown Richmond. Definitely a walking-distance trip, and it wasn't crazy hot yet, nor was it raining. I accept, only because the pick up location was less than a block away. As I approach the Berkley Hotel, I see that the pin is set to the side of the building on 12th St, not right out front, which was great because street parking in front was full but there was a perfect spot for me on 12th St right smack on top of the pin. Either Christy was smart enough to set the pin in a place I could actually pick her up safely and legally, or she was a moron who had no idea where the pin was and I'd be able to cancel and make 75¢ more than if I'd driven her. Turns out to be the latter, and my smile is getting bigger and bigger as the clock ticks down and there's no Christy in sight. 5 minutes up, I cancel right away. As soon as I start to pull out, I hear two women shouting, "Wait! Wait!" Keeping my doors locked, I stop, and roll down my window halfway. These idiots need to learn a thing or two. They run up to me, only for me to say "Sorry but I already canceled, your time was up."
> "But we were waiting right out front!" whines Christy's friend.
> "The pin was set right here for the pick up location. There wasn't anywhere for me to pull over out front, anyways." I replied.
> "Then why didn't you call me?" asks Christy, indignant.
> ...


You are my hero


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> The problem I have is that the pin doesn't always represent where the riders are, or should be.
> Enter an address, like a large hotel, and the pin is where Uber arbitrarily puts it.
> Often times it's wrong and placed in the middle of the property, or in the courtyard, or a side street, or wherever.
> If the logical and sensible pickup is at the front of the Berkeley Hotel, then you should have checked and waited there.
> The fact that you heading home and keep bringing up that it was a short ride, you were obviously trying to "steal one".


The app might place the pin behind the building, but the pax has the ability to move the pin to wherever they want. Just touch and drag the pin. As a driver, I have to drive to the pin to start the timer. If instead, I drive to where I logically think they might be, and as a result The timer doesn't start, I'm screwed if the pax takes more than 2 minutes to get to me. I'm not getting a wait fee, and I can't get a no-show fee. It is incumbent upon the pax to set the pin where they want it and to BE THERE.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

This reminds me of a trip I took in Santa Monica recently. I placed the pin right where the blue dot says I am on the gps instead, which I adjusted after putting the name sidecar donut... since putting that name in had the pin dropped a few feet from where the app had me even though I was sitting in the outside area right outside of the donut shop.

Anyways, the driver showed as “arrived” but nowhere near my pin. I texted her and she said she’s driving and was confused as to why I wasn’t where she claimed her app shows the pin being.

She later changed her story and said the pin was in one spot and changed again... and asked if I changed it... which I didn’t.

The only reason I was watching the app like a hawk was because this was a Thursday and it was game 6, I wanted to make sure we were back in time.

The two ladies might have been ditzy and didn’t watch... there are also times a driver arrives and the app on my end shows they’re five minutes away...

I guess TLDR: there’s always a chance it’s neither side and just a stupid app glitch.

I choose to believe that even though the lady driver made it super difficult for me to find her and I ended up walking a few blocks (this isn’t Uber express pple!) and paid for a premium fare back to East Hollywood...


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> This reminds me of a trip I took in Santa Monica recently. I placed the pin right where the blue dot says I am on the gps instead, which I adjusted after putting the name sidecar donut... since putting that name in had the pin dropped a few feet from where the app had me even though I was sitting in the outside area right outside of the donut shop.
> 
> Anyways, the driver showed as "arrived" but nowhere near my pin. I texted her and she said she's driving and was confused as to why I wasn't where she claimed her app shows the pin being.
> 
> ...


Holy shit!!!!

Welcome back.
But sorry. Ariel is my girl now.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Holy shit!!!!
> 
> Welcome back.
> But sorry. Ariel is my girl now.


That's okay, if I recall you had several and i was never one 

And yes, school full time (5 classes) and work full time (40+) was taking a toll.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Personally I would have picked up the pax , but if i was not the driver, then I would go the no show way 
Little confusing ... I eat chicken and beef, but would never kill a chicken or a cow myself, to eat it.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Ariel is my girl now.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

She said it would've been a short trip.

It's simple math: $3.75 for 0 miles or headaches. 

$3 for miles, wear and tear and rider attitude.

I see ZERO issues with what she did


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> I'm about to wrap up my morning shift when I get a ping for a 4 minute trip while in downtown Richmond. Definitely a walking-distance trip, and it wasn't crazy hot yet, nor was it raining. I accept, only because the pick up location was less than a block away. As I approach the Berkley Hotel, I see that the pin is set to the side of the building on 12th St, not right out front, which was great because street parking in front was full but there was a perfect spot for me on 12th St right smack on top of the pin. Either Christy was smart enough to set the pin in a place I could actually pick her up safely and legally, or she was a moron who had no idea where the pin was and I'd be able to cancel and make 75¢ more than if I'd driven her. Turns out to be the latter, and my smile is getting bigger and bigger as the clock ticks down and there's no Christy in sight. 5 minutes up, I cancel right away. As soon as I start to pull out, I hear two women shouting, "Wait! Wait!" Keeping my doors locked, I stop, and roll down my window halfway. These idiots need to learn a thing or two. They run up to me, only for me to say "Sorry but I already canceled, your time was up."
> "But we were waiting right out front!" whines Christy's friend.
> "The pin was set right here for the pick up location. There wasn't anywhere for me to pull over out front, anyways." I replied.
> "Then why didn't you call me?" asks Christy, indignant.
> ...


---------------------------
You have 5 pages of supportive responses for this ??
Do you not have the pax GPS indicator ( a.k.a. yellow man) and you could not see where they were standing ?
Why would you assume that the pax understands about pins and where they are suppose to stand ? Some drivers on this forum do not understand, why would a pax ? Is it such a big deal for you to call and tell them to walk around the corner? It is a hotel -- is there no where in front for you to pick them up ?? I find that hard to believe.
How about being a courteous driver that has respect for herself and other humans ?
You talked about this like it was something to be proud of. If you do not see the problem, I am embarrassed for you. 
If I use my gas and time to drive to a pickup, I am going to make an effort to find my rider. I do not care if it is a $3 fare or a $30 fare and " NO" -- it is NOT the pax responsibility to know what the pin means. They know one thing - they want a ride. Many of these people are traveling and in a strange city. 
Don't call them " Dumbass " . Take a look in the mirror. You will get no " support " from me.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> That's okay, if I recall you had several and i was never one
> 
> And yes, school full time (5 classes) and work full time (40+) was


Sorry.
I used to be intimidated by mods.

But no longer.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Sorry.
> I used to be intimidated by mods.
> 
> But no longer.


I don't think I was ever intimidating tho :frown:


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I don't think I was ever intimidating tho :frown:


Good thing I'm never intimidated.


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I had a LYFT SHARED ride 'auto-queued' while I was driving in Toronto. The pick-up was only a few hundred meters (1/4 mile) away, so I accept even though I have a soft 'No POOL/SHARED' policy.
> Construction on 1-way road, nowhere to stop, no PAX in sight.
> 2-minute countdown clock started.
> I had to go up and onto a side street to park.
> ...


When people get fed up with drivers BS and stop using U/L you'll be whining why people stopped using U/L.


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> Restaurant-goers aren't required to tip their server, either, but if they don't their server ends up working for free because it's expected. Tips are never required but people who don't tip for service are @@@@ing asshole s.


Are we doing anything special other then what is required of us, servers do extra tasks for customers and deserve tips, but we provide nothing exceptional.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> My only agenda is getting @Cableguynoe to like me more ??


You're even worse than I thought. 


BlueNOX said:


> 1. Customer can move pin and update pickup location. Customer did not.





The Gift of Fish said:


> Then you need to move the pin to where you are.





ZenUber said:


> , but the pax has the ability to move the pin to wherever they want.


You guys put a lot of confidence and praise to an app that must work perfectly for you, ALL THE TIME.
Although I find it hard to believe.

Just last night, I had a local order a ride from his condo. The condo is next door to a Hilton Hotel. He said he was having trouble with the app, as it would put him at the Hilton. So he typed in the condo, and it finally stuck, except it put the pin at the main entrance, and not where rideshare/guests are required to go. So he tried to drag the pin to the correct location, only to find the Uber app "auto-corrects" back to the main entrance, and even worse, sometimes it put the pin at the Hilton. So after many attempts, he left it at the main entrance.

Since I'm not a vindictive, rider hating, mad at the world, driver, I used reason and sense and drove to the logical location, where the rider was toes to the curb and thankful. I guess I could have been like the OP and drove to the pin (main entrance), and hope and pray, the rider doesn't make it there before the timer runs out. That'll teach him, right? SMH


BlueNOX said:


> 1. Customer can move pin and update pickup location. Customer did not.
> 
> 2. Customer could of use location sharing. Customer did not.
> 
> ...


I want to respond to you, but you've proven that you don't read what I write.
Your profile says "knows english", but you comprehension is lacking, but I'll try again.
1. answered
2. Didn't matter. OP made it clear she wasn't going to the main entrance anyway.
3 Nope. Never said that.
4 Driver could have driven a few feet and located rider.
5 I'm not UberPro Diamond like you, since I'm not an Uber lackey. 
Compared to you, my rating is higher, my AR is lower, my CR is higher, my ride count is higher.
Never said customer is always right. And No, I don't give out perks, but posters that sink to that level of response, clearly have no argument left and resort to name calling.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> ---------------------------
> You have 5 pages of supportive responses for this ??
> Do you not have the pax GPS indicator ( a.k.a. yellow man) and you could not see where they were standing ?
> Why would you assume that the pax understands about pins and where they are suppose to stand ? Some drivers on this forum do not understand, why would a pax ? Is it such a big deal for you to call and tell them to walk around the corner? It is a hotel -- is there no where in front for you to pick them up ?? I find that hard to believe.
> ...


You started out right with "You have 5 pages of supportive responses for this" then everything else is evidence why you could probably only get a couple of trolls to agree with you.
Evidently she doesn't need your support and when she looks in the mirror she should feel most proud for acting appropriately and not as a submissive ant to the rider nor uber.
Your comment is unwarranted and useless.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> You have 5 pages of supportive responses for this ??


Why yes, apparently I do.



KK2929 said:


> Do you not have the pax GPS indicator ( a.k.a. yellow man) and you could not see where they were standing ?


This was Uber, not Lyft.



KK2929 said:


> Why would you assume that the pax understands about pins and where they are suppose to stand ?


Because if you are using an app that summons service with a real person on the other end, it's on you to know how it works.



KK2929 said:


> Is it such a big deal for you to call and tell them to walk around the corner?


She could've called me instead of waiting around for 5 minutes not checking her phone even though I was there in literally one minute.



KK2929 said:


> It is a hotel -- is there no where in front for you to pick them up ?? I find that hard to believe.


Not at this particular hotel. See the attached picture? It's from the hotel's website. See the truck parked on the side? If that was there yesterday I would've been parked right behind it. When this happened that street in front of the main entrance was full of street-parked cars.



KK2929 said:


> " NO" -- it is NOT the pax responsibility to know what the pin means.


Yes, it is.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Just last night, I had a local order a ride from his condo. The condo is next door to a Hilton Hotel. He said he was having trouble with the app, as it would put him at the Hilton. So he typed in the condo, and it finally stuck, except it put the pin at the main entrance, and not where rideshare/guests are required to go. So he tried to drag the pin to the correct location, only to find the Uber app "auto-corrects" back to the main entrance, and even worse, sometimes it put the pin at the Hilton. So after many attempts, he left it at the main entrance.


Interesting. As a pax I've always been able to position the pin where I want it. Go figure ?‍♂


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> My only agenda is getting @Cableguynoe to like me more ??


That guy likes you....trust me!!! You're next for "coffee"


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

U/L guy said:


> Are we doing anything special other then what is required of us, servers do extra tasks for customers and deserve tips, but we provide nothing exceptional.


Not crashing / leaving them with hideously disfiguring injuries is worth a couple of bucks in my book


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I don't think I was ever intimidating tho :frown:


You scared me


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

U/L guy said:


> Are we doing anything special other then what is required of us, servers do extra tasks for customers and deserve tips, but we provide nothing exceptional.


Ummmmm, you've never worked restaurants?

Servers do nothing more than is expected.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> Not at this particular hotel. See the attached picture? It's from the hotel's website. See the truck parked on the side? If that was there yesterday I would've been parked right behind it. When this happened that street in front of the main entrance was full of street-parked cars.


Thank you for the pic and description of you location.
This reinforces just how wrong and sinister your actions were.


U/L guy said:


> Are we doing anything special other then what is required of us, servers do extra tasks for customers and deserve tips, but we provide nothing exceptional.


Speak for yourself. I, unlike many here, don't treat riders like they are the enemy.
Apparently being decent *is* special and exceptional. Many here would fail at that.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I tell these pax that the pin is king. Like a homing pigeon heading for its pen, drivers home in on the location pin.
> 
> "But the pin isn't where I am"
> 
> Then you need to move the pin to where you are.


This. Be more like Forrest Gump as a driver.

Why did you drive to the pin?
"Because you told me to."

Why did you cancel after 5 minutes?"
"Because you told me to."

Why didn't you attempt to contact the rider?
"Because you didn't tell me to."

The photo @ariel5466 posted of the hotel is hilarious and irrefutable proof she did the right thing. They couldn't walk 20 feet but instead expected a private vehicle to block a lane of traffic by double parking.

More and more I have no interest in contacting the pax. It often leads to expectations that you will drive somewhere other than where the pin is. Moving your car again entails pulling out into traffic, which is another cost/risk on top of what you are already getting paid for. Not worth it.

I have taken at least a dozen trips as a pax. I have had ZERO issues with pickups because I manually adjust the pin and i either stand on top of it or come out of the door to it as the driver approaches. ZERO issues with pickups.

Every once in a while I suggest to a rider that he or she can manually adjust the pin location. Sometimes they say something like "Uber adjusts it back to the wrong location". First off I don't believe it. Secondly, if true that means they've had experience with this exact pickup scenario before, which means THEY should contact the driver immediately upon acceptance with specific instructions. Texts are less offensive than phone calls IMO.

Drive to the pin. Cancel after 5. If there are enough of these situations, Uber will be incented to fix them somehow, such as more intelligent auto pin dropping or more pax education.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

KK2929 said:


> ---------------------------
> You have 5 pages of supportive responses for this ??
> Do you not have the pax GPS indicator ( a.k.a. yellow man) and you could not see where they were standing ?
> Why would you assume that the pax understands about pins and where they are suppose to stand ? Some drivers on this forum do not understand, why would a pax ? Is it such a big deal for you to call and tell them to walk around the corner? It is a hotel -- is there no where in front for you to pick them up ?? I find that hard to believe.
> ...


Well stated


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Just last night I attempted a pick up in which the pin was located right in the middle of a long line of parked cars, on a very well traveled street. Which means the safe place to pick up would have been A (at the beginning of the line of cars) or B (at the end).

Since I didn't see the pax on the curb, and I don't like doing things twice, I decided to start with A and move to B relatively safety. I have done pickups at this location, and have had this same problem, multiple times before. You guess they are at A but they are at B, and vice versa, and then they get annoyed.

I didn't see anyone behind me, so I put my blinker on and started a U turn to get to A. From out of nowhere a moped came flying around the slight curve and almost slammed into me from behind. He must not have been doing a very good job of looking for obstructions in the road ahead, something I would hope a moped driver would be interested in.

It was ridiculous for him to be going that fast because in another 50 feet there was a stop sign. It was also ridiculous given all the pedestrians and construction around...anyone who's driven any sort of vehicle in Madison recently knows to keep your eyes open at all times and go easy on the gas.

Well he started honking and yelling at me like it was the crime of the century to be blocking the road in front of his precious butt for one second. So I canceled on the rider (no fee) and selected "unsafe to pick up". I didn't want to risk the rider, probably another precious snowflake, down rating me by taking the side of the moped driver.

My point is regardless of who was right or wrong in the above scenario, the regular pin drop confusion at this location led to an unsafe situation. It's not worth it to take risks and put yourself in an unsafe situation for $3.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Thank you for the pic and description of you location.
> This reinforces just how wrong and sinister your actions were.
> 
> Speak for yourself. I, unlike many here, don't treat riders like they are the enemy.
> Apparently being decent *is* special and exceptional. Many here would fail at that.


I don't treat my riders as the enemy. I treat them like adults, and I expect them to act as adults. When they don't? I've given them a life lesson that, if they are smart, they will grow from.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I tell these pax that the pin is king. Like a homing pigeon heading for its pen, drivers home in on the location pin.


That works fine when the pin is someplace that you can actually drive to. That's not always the case.

And then there's a different problem:

I don't know how many times the pin and the displayed address were at the house next door to where the pax actually was. I don't pull into driveways in residential areas any more.



ariel5466 said:


> She could've called me instead of waiting around for 5 minutes not checking her phone even though I was there in literally one minute.


And then there are the drivers who say "Never answer a phone call from a pax. As soon as you see a call from them, hit Cancel."

Look, I get it. Sometimes riders are dumber than a box of rocks. I try to cut everybody a little slack. People sometimes have been inexplicably nice to me, and I try to pay it forward.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Golly, I bet this experience made you feel warm all over. Just like if you'd peed in you're pants. Even leaves a stink behind.

A mature person would have known our job is transporting people. It's not about stroking you're ego by "out smarting" the folks who pay you. Now some innocent folks - customer service, the next several drivers - get to clean up your mess.

A real driver would have immediately sent a text telling them where you were sitting.

We know GPS is not perfect. It's almost routine for the pin to be slightly off. The pin will be between doors, on the back side of the building, even a few blocks from the listed address.

Don't be mean.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Karen Stein said:


> Golly, I bet this experience made you feel warm all over. Just like if you'd peed in you're pants. Even leaves a stink behind.
> 
> A mature person would have known our job is transporting people. It's not about stroking you're ego by "out smarting" the folks who pay you. Now some innocent folks - customer service, the next several drivers - get to clean up your mess.


Quite the opposite is true. The next several drivers won't have to deal with the mess in the first place. The OP had a contract with specific term and conditions. And for s fee that was barely break even. The OP fulfilled her end of the bargain.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

I blame Uber Pro. Along with Uber's abysmal pay rates.

If it had been a 2.0X 45+ minute notification trip I'd have bloodhounds out trying to find them.

As it was she made more money Shuffling than driving.


----------



## Carblar (Sep 1, 2016)

TBone said:


> Way to go. You got a whole $3.75 when you could have actually picked them up and earned more. I'm not sure any of you know how Uber works.
> Uber really needs to institute a rider call/contact or the driver receives no cancel fee and if you cancel more than 2-3 times a day for a no show you get deactivated for 24 hours.


actually what they should do if they were smart is make no minimum ride less pay than a cancel fee but since they like to make drivers tote people around for $3.75 they're going to have issues with cancellation


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> If .75 makes you this elated then how happy would you be for $1.25 more?


I would be so happy 
Ide go to disneyland...


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

i understand both sides of this debate. Yes, the customer could’ve contacted the OP. But not everyone has common sense these days.
I’ve had some pax who have never used U/L before, so I try to give everyone the benefit of the doubt. 

If I have a pickup in an area I can’t find parking by, I text the customer letting him/her know where I’m parked, like around the corner. But if it’s a hotel, I explain how they can get to me, such as turning right out of the entrance. I assume hotel pickups are from out of town pax.

I call a customer once before I cancel for a no show. That’s just my style. Frankly, I don’t like waiting 5 min to cancel, and with Uber most of my pax come out or find me minutes before that. Yet, with Lyft, many pax like to wait to the 5 min before coming out.


----------



## Carblar (Sep 1, 2016)

Drivincrazy said:


> Uber pays us nothing to relocate for pax pickup...I don't want to give Dara, Travis and company any of my unpaid for gas, time, etc., not to mention road risk. Pay us as if the ride had started. This would quell about 10% of driver hatred towards Uber.
> So, no pay, no go...cancel.
> Uber...when you get tired of pax complaints, you might consider treating the drivers fairly. Base rate rides are losers and all of Uber administrators know it. SMH.


Plus Uber takes quite a bit of the fare for "service" and technology fees. So they can be the ones to message the rider when we arrive, which they do. They can be the ones who show rider where we are, which they do. They can be the ones that provide rider with driver contact info, which they do. Let Uber earn their take.
The driver's job is to get to the pickup location, at their own time and expense, as you point out. It's NOT the driver's job to play Sherlock Holmes once they fufill that.
I never felt bad about a cancel and I never hung around to explain it to a pax.



Karen Stein said:


> Golly, I bet this experience made you feel warm all over. Just like if you'd peed in you're pants. Even leaves a stink behind.
> 
> A mature person would have known our job is transporting people. It's not about stroking you're ego by "out smarting" the folks who pay you. Now some innocent folks - customer service, the next several drivers - get to clean up your mess.
> 
> ...


A mature person doesn't use pissy pants analogies.

You said it, drivers job is "transport". Not detective.

For the millionth time, UBER tells the pax when we arrive and where exactly we are. They give pax 5 minutes (plus driver time and expense to get to pin location) to get to their driver or contact their driver.

It is totally up to the driver whether they want to spend additional time and work (for free) to hunt down the rider. Diamond status is earned, in part by low cancel rate. The extra info the OP had because of their great driving record and elevated status allowed them to not waste additional time and gas and effort and safety.

Now back to the Hub for you..


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> You're even worse than I thought.
> 
> You guys put a lot of confidence and praise to an app that must work perfectly for you, ALL THE TIME.
> Although I find it hard to believe.
> ...


Most of these problems are created by the app. And U/L are oblivious to the problems. So the pax and the driver are left to sort it out on their own. I'll drive To the pin, because I have to for reasons stated above. I don't mind driving to a second PU as long as they communicate with me without an attitude, and as long as it doesn't take too long, or require me to be at risk. The reason drivers hold pax to the fire is because they hold us to the fire, under threat of downrating us, reporting us, or even having us deactivated. It's a cut throat arrangement, and Uber just sits behind an app and takes money. It's the new business model and it's spreading.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> This. Be more like Forrest Gump as a driver.


ROFL ? Thanks! .....I think.



ZenUber said:


> Most of these problems are created by the app. And U/L are oblivious to the problems. So the pax and the driver are left to sort it out on their own. I'll drive To the pin, because I have to for reasons stated above. I don't mind driving to a second PU as long as they communicate with me without an attitude, and as long as it doesn't take too long, or require me to be at risk. The reason drivers hold pax to the fire is because they hold us to the fire, under threat of downrating us, reporting us, or even having us deactivated. It's a cut throat arrangement, and Uber just sits behind an app and takes money. It's the new business model and it's spreading.


Very well said. With the ratings system and threat of being fired always there, Uber has created an adversarial relationship between pax and drivers. It makes pax not our clients, but our bosses. And nobody ever likes or is buddies with their boss.

When I stuff up a pickup by taking a wrong turn on the way to the pax or something else goes wrong, or the pax is a dumbass who sends me to the wrong place then I will usually cancel on the pax to remove their ability to downrate me. Protecting one's rating from pax who want to damage it is more important than providing good customer service. And that's all down to Uber.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> Golly, I bet this experience made you feel warm all over. Just like if you'd peed in you're pants. Even leaves a stink behind.
> 
> A mature person would have known our job is transporting people. It's not about stroking you're ego by "out smarting" the folks who pay you. Now some innocent folks - customer service, the next several drivers - get to clean up your mess.
> 
> ...


This was a minimum fare Uber X trip, Karen. In order to make $15 an hour ain't nobody got time to be sitting around texting. You said a real driver would have texted right away. My stance is that if the rider doesn't know how to use the app, which is what the whole platform is based on, they can pay more money for a taxi to babysit them or they can pay for a higher tier of service such as XL or select to incent the Uber driver to babysit them.

In this scenario the driver had no incentive to actually find the rider. It's not like the rider is going to be so magically enchanted by the drivers wonderful texting skills that a big fat tip would be waiting for her at the end of the trip.

Instead of complaining about the driver's failure to bend over backwards for a customer she will never see again, maybe you should turn a critical eye towards Uber incentive efforts.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> ...anyone who's driven any sort of vehicle in Madison recently knows to keep your eyes open at all times and go easy on the gas.


Anyone who has driven any motorised conveyance in *any* university town: Ann Arbor, Amherst, Chapel Hill, Madison, Hanover, Ames; knows to take it easy on the throttle. If those _stoodintz ain't wanderin' 'round_ with their minds elsewhere; if they are not drunk, high or both; they are arrogant about their real or imagined rights/privileges over motorised vehicles and will play "chicken" with one.



Karen Stein said:


> A mature person would have known our job is transporting people.


Perhaps a "mature" person does know that, but, a SMART person knows that our job is to make a profit. Everything else is at best, secondary to the making of a profit.



New2This said:


> Uber's abysmal pay rates.


When Uber wants to play it straight and pay what this is worth, I will play straight. Until that day comes, I am getting mine any which way that I can.



New2This said:


> As it was she made more money Shuffling than driving.


*^^^^^^^^^^^^^*this, THIS, *THIS* and *THIS** ^^^^^^^^^^^^^*
Profits come first. Everything else is, at best, a secondary consideration.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

The thing that gets me is that they make no effort to find me or be ready. 
It's like they want me to get out and tap them on their shoulder to let them know I'm there.
Not happening.

Have these people not been trained by the bus system? Try not being ready for the bus and see how that works out for you.


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

Taxi2Uber said:


> You're even worse than I thought.
> 
> You guys put a lot of confidence and praise to an app that must work perfectly for you, ALL THE TIME.
> Although I find it hard to believe.
> ...


So what is your AR and CR? If your all about customer service and doing everything ever I would have expected yours to be 100% AR and 0% CR. After all, isn't that just a part of excellent CR.

1. I didn't ask you. Customer can move pin. Driver can't.

2. Main entrance required double parking risking a ticket or accident. Would you like the OP's vehicle to get struck by another vehicle as the passengers are entering it? Yes, that would be excellent Customer Service.

3. It's called sarcasm. Part of the English language. Go back to your phonics book.

4. Driver drove to spot designated by the passenger. Very good chance passengers dilly dallied in the hotel and came out the last minute. Should driver circle the block repeatedly?

5. Being Diamond is not being a lackey. It means I do my job. Being Diamond gives me and the OP the opportunity to provide excellent customer service within the specified parameters of the job while also cherry picking rides when we're in the mood. I know up front if it's a 4 minute ride, your only guessing.



Cableguynoe said:


> The thing that gets me is that they make no effort to find me or be ready.
> It's like they want me to get out and tap them on their shoulder to let them know I'm there.
> Not happening.
> 
> Have these people not been trained by the bus system? Try not being ready for the bus and see how that works out for you.


They call the bus company and complain the driver wouldn't wait 20 minutes for them.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

U/L guy said:


> Are we doing anything special other then what is required of us, servers do extra tasks for customers and deserve tips, but we provide nothing exceptional.


I was a server for years - everything from family dinning to fine dining.

A server does what is required (takes your order, brings it to you along with the things necessary to consume it, makes sure the kitchen prepared it to your liking and takes away your dishes when you are done).

A server who does what is required gets tips. They don't have to be exceptional to get tips. In fact, they can be subpar and still get tipped.

Servers who are exceptional or go above and beyond are tipped MORE.

A driver who does what is required should be tipped.

A driver who provides exceptional service or goes above and beyond should be tipped MORE.

Everyone wants a ride, but no one wants to pay what it is worth.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

U/L guy said:


> When people get fed up with drivers BS and stop using U/L *you'll be whining why people stopped using U/L.*


*NO.* 
This is completely inaccurate. 
*When RideHail stops working from me (time/money), I find another side-hustle.*


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

Some pick ups are like a game of Marco Polo with driver and pax texting/calling each other. Others are like a scavenger hunt with the app having all the clues.

The pax who won get a ride. Those who lose get a try again shuffle.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

BlueNOX said:


> Driver drove to spot designated by the passenger. Very good chance passengers dilly dallied in the hotel and came out the last minute. Should driver circle the block repeatedly?


Also, once I was on the pin on 12th St, there was no way I was going back to the front of the hotel on Cary St. Because of construction, road closures, and one-way streets, it would've been about a 6 minute drive to move to the front of the hotel, which didn't have a place to park anyway.


----------



## kos um uber (Nov 3, 2018)

grayspinner said:


> Everyone wants a ride, but no one wants to pay what it is worth.


agree


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

It is better to say "the trip was cancelled "
Than " I cancelled the trip"


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

This morning I'm leaving for work at my day job. Across the street I see an elderly lady standing in front of the tree line at the edge of the woods. Its a rural area but there is a bus stop at the corner. As I load my car with my coffee, work bag, and such, I see she is staring intently at me. Why?

Anyways as I quickly water the rose bushes before I leave I see she is still staring at me, then at my dark blue Toyota Corolla parked in my driveway. Still, though I think it's a little odd, I ignore her. Then sure enough a white Honda Civic (Ant) comes slowly down my street. The driver stares at me for a second then pulls on my property and parks, looking at me, then back at at his phone.

( I have rural property and ants will often park on it while waiting for rides from the patrons of the church food bank down the street. I allow the drivers to do this as long as they don't leave a mess.)

I watch this for a second and water the last of my roses and glance up at the old lady who is staring intently at the white Honda. Then I figure it out. That old lady was waiting for her Uber, and the Uber driver's ping picked up on my address because.....well look at where the lady was.










There's no address to drop a ping at. It defaulted to my house. I realized the driver was getting annoyed with me being so arrogant as to water my roses while he sat there waiting, and was letting his timer run out I'm sure, (thinking I'm his Pax) So I went ahead and got involved.

Ant, there is your Pax.
Pax there is your Ant.

They connected and the old lady got her ride, and I went on to my day job.

However this lady was standing courteously on the shoulder where there was ample room for her driver to pull over safely had he known that was his Pax. The majority of my encounters with inner city Pax is they expect the driver to stop in the busy road, in a lane of travel, and with no shoulder pull over and park to pick them up. Often where the speed limit is 25 to 35 MPH and up. The worst part is most Ants oblige, thinking their weak little flashers equates them to the same rights as a stopped emergency vehicle with its powerful strobe lights.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

I have several stories as to why I quit going out of my way to take care of a problem that either the rider, or a glitch in the app created.

The most memorable was at the start of rush hour I accepted a ride. The pickup address was on a busy street at a home. The street was busier then hell, no place to pull over and so I spot the house with partially covered address and have to drive around the block to get back to it. I find the house again and pull into the driveway. There is no on street parking. I'm seeing someone in the house looking at me and pointing, so I think the rider is being told I am there. At roughly 4:30 I get a text from the rider asking where I am. I respond with the address.

I get a response "I don't know what that is, but I am at xxxx 48th street.

The address she gave me was directly across the street and the street is now backed up as far as you can see.

This is in my early days of driving, so I've learned much since.

So now I need to back out of this steep driveway, into a street that is clogged with traffic, and somehow get across the street to pick this rider up.

Takes 5 minutes just to get into the street and no way I'm going to get into the left turn lane, so around the block I go. Another 5 minutes wasted, and am finally able to pick up the rider. I estimate I've now wasted 25 minutes doing this one pick-up. She gets in the car annoyed, asking why I would think of picking her up where I did. Now, I'm tired of this and state "Ma'am, I go where the app tells me to go, and it showed a specific address".

I now start the ride. IT'S SIX BLOCKS. In all 35 minutes spent and I made $3.00. And a 3* shows up later that night!

Sorry if this offends anyone, but since then, I AIN'T PLAYING THAT GAME EVER AGAIN


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

BigRedDriver said:


> I have several stories as to why I quit going out of my way to take care of a problem that either the rider, or a glitch in the app created.
> 
> The most memorable was at the start of rush hour I accepted a ride. The pickup address was on a busy street at a home. The street was busier then hell, no place to pull over and so I spot the house with partially covered address and have to drive around the block to get back to it. I find the house again and pull into the driveway. There is no on street parking. I'm seeing someone in the house looking at me and pointing, so I think the rider is being told I am there. At roughly 4:30 I get a text from the rider asking where I am. I respond with the address.
> 
> ...


I've ordered dozens of rides as a pax on both Uber and Lyft. Even before being a driver.
Never had a problem.
I always know when my driver is getting close.
I am always able to find my driver.

Never have they had to look for me or call me. (Except for the idiots that call the moment they accept ping. I hate that shit with a passion. But that's a different thread)

It's easy to find driver if you just look.

I know I'm smarter than most, but this is still pretty easy.

For these reasons I don't go out of my way to find rider.
You want a ride? Find me and get in.


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> I have several stories as to why I quit going out of my way to take care of a problem that either the rider, or a glitch in the app created.
> 
> The most memorable was at the start of rush hour I accepted a ride. The pickup address was on a busy street at a home. The street was busier then hell, no place to pull over and so I spot the house with partially covered address and have to drive around the block to get back to it. I find the house again and pull into the driveway. There is no on street parking. I'm seeing someone in the house looking at me and pointing, so I think the rider is being told I am there. At roughly 4:30 I get a text from the rider asking where I am. I respond with the address.
> 
> ...


Pax was anticipating your kiss.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I don't drive in Chicago, but when I am there as I was last week, I will often use Uber/Lyft, even to just go a few blocks. Sometimes it's just not safe (for an old pasty white guy tourist who has spent the evening at Tapster trying to sample EVERY tap) to be walking around the city streets at midnight. Well, actually, my daughter or wife uses the pax app, I don't. But both of them are smart enough to know how to follow the driver progress and how to locate the driver on arrival, and they never order a ride until they are actually ready to use it. I wish I could say that I trained them well, but no, they are just considerate people and appreciate what rideshare gets them.

I will say though, that the one driver who stopped across the street from Fatpour, then sent us a text saying he was going to cancel because he could not find us, although, if he had looked on the side of the street where Fatpour actually is, he would have seen the only group of people outside holding a phone and looking right at him - did not get a tip.

Anyway, my point is that the passenger has all the information, gets a notification when the driver arrives and has the ability to locate the driver. If they cannot do that in the time allotted for the cancel, well, I'm on the "too bad for you" bus.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Yesterday I was dropping off a woman at her SUV; she had been out drinking the night before.

It was a crowded 2way city street. As we approached her SUV from behind, there was a parking space three cars back. I said, "how bout I pull in here", and she said "no, drive me up to my car."

My response was, "Sure, I'll just pull up next to your car and completely block traffic. Please take your time getting out."

It wasn't intended as sarcasm, but I'm pretty sure she took it as such. She got out at lightning speed. No tip.


----------



## Carblar (Sep 1, 2016)

OldBay said:


> Yesterday I was dropping off a woman at her SUV; she had been out drinking the night before.
> 
> It was a crowded 2way city street. As we approached her SUV from behind, there was a parking space three cars back. I said, "how bout I pull in here", and she said "no, drive me up to my car."
> 
> ...


Sometimes the no tip and bad rating is worth the smart remark heh heh


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Carblar said:


> Sometimes the no tip and bad rating is worth the smart remark heh heh


You make it sound like this "reasonable" person would have tipped and given a good rating to begin with.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> The photo @ariel5466 posted of the hotel is hilarious and irrefutable proof she did the right thing. They couldn't walk 20 feet but instead expected a private vehicle to block a lane of traffic by double parking.


They never showed an unwillingness to walk "20 feet". They did after all walk to the driver eventually. 
Maybe the app said driver was 4 minutes away. Maybe they didn't even know to look yet.
Or are you one the regular Uber bashers, that now, all of a sudden their app works perfectly 100% of the time.
Countless times I've picked up a rider and started the ride, and the rider would show their phone still saying "driver is arriving soon" or "driver is 4 minutes away." 


MadTownUberD said:


> Every once in a while I suggest to a rider that he or she can manually adjust the pin location. Sometimes they say something like "Uber adjusts it back to the wrong location". First off I don't believe it. Secondly, if true that means they've had experience with this exact pickup scenario before, which means THEY should contact the driver immediately upon acceptance with specific instructions. Texts are less offensive than phone calls IMO.


Of course you can choose to not believe it, just like you can choose to believe the world is flat. 
And why would the "Uber adjusts it back to the wrong location" mean "the rider had experience with this exact pickup scenario before"? 
You're reading way too much into it so it fits your narrative.



New2This said:


> I blame Uber Pro. Along with Uber's abysmal pay rates.
> 
> If it had been a 2.0X 45+ minute notification trip I'd have bloodhounds out trying to find them.
> 
> As it was she made more money Shuffling than driving.


There ya go.
All the drivers that reference, "it was a min fare ride" and "we're not paid enough to care" are mad at Uber and mad at themselves for driving.
They can't take it out on Uber, so they take it out on the rider.

Let's not kid ourselves, the OP's intent going in was to get the cancel. 
She saw opportunity and took it, then came on here to brag about it.

@BlueNOX 
I've answered your repeated questions.
All the answers you seek are in my previous posts.
I


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Taxi2Uber said:


> There ya go.
> All the drivers that reference, "it was a min fare ride" and "we're not paid enough to care" are mad at Uber and mad at themselves for driving.
> They can't take it out on Uber, so they take it out on the rider.


If it was $5 for a minimum ride and only $3.75 for Shuffle, there would be more rides given.

Shit Lyft has it completely backwards. Some areas here (Greater MD) it's $3.30 minimum ride and $7 for a cancel. Twice as lucrative to Shuffle as complete the trip.


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

The problem with short rides is the minimal payout, no incentives for drivers to get the fare. Rider better be "toes to the curb" ready as time is money and there is another fare waiting. The no parking in front of the pick up location, along with the one way streets adds more obstacle to the ride and for the most part, it wont bode well for the average driver to go out of its way and ensure to get the ride. I'll get as close as I can legally get, you need to come to me. The only fault I will put is not notifying the rider.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> There's no address to drop a ping at. It defaulted to my house. I realized the driver was getting annoyed with me being so arrogant as to water my roses while he sat there waiting, and was letting his timer run out I'm sure, (thinking I'm his Pax) So I went ahead and got involved.


_"he sat there waiting, and was letting his timer run out I'm sure"_
You say that in a derogatory way, yet you agreed and applauded what the OP did.

Honda Civic guy did the correct thing, according to most here, by driving to the pin, and sit silently waiting for the cancel.
Why get "involved" to something that was done correctly and by the book, according to most here.
You may have just helped him lose money, having to take a possible min fare, rather than a cancel.

How dare you?!?

What you should have done, again according to most here, was to watch the timer run out together with Honda Civic guy, then high five him when it reached 5 min. Then walk over to the old lady in the woods, and start calling her a moron for putting the pin in the wrong place and for not knowing how to use an app that works perfectly.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Taxi2Uber said:


> _"he sat there waiting, and was letting his timer run out I'm sure"_
> You say that in a derogatory way, yet you agreed and applauded what the OP did.
> 
> Honda Civic guy did the correct thing, according to most here, by driving to the pin, and sit silently waiting for the cancel.
> ...


? ?

Ok Y'all continue your debate....:biggrin:


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Taxi2Uber said:


> How dare you?!?


Trolly Troll has to keep Trolling.


----------



## Dumdum pool (Apr 28, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> I'm about to wrap up my morning shift when I get a ping for a 4 minute trip while in downtown Richmond. Definitely a walking-distance trip, and it wasn't crazy hot yet, nor was it raining. I accept, only because the pick up location was less than a block away. As I approach the Berkley Hotel, I see that the pin is set to the side of the building on 12th St, not right out front, which was great because street parking in front was full but there was a perfect spot for me on 12th St right smack on top of the pin. Either Christy was smart enough to set the pin in a place I could actually pick her up safely and legally, or she was a moron who had no idea where the pin was and I'd be able to cancel and make 75¢ more than if I'd driven her. Turns out to be the latter, and my smile is getting bigger and bigger as the clock ticks down and there's no Christy in sight. 5 minutes up, I cancel right away. As soon as I start to pull out, I hear two women shouting, "Wait! Wait!" Keeping my doors locked, I stop, and roll down my window halfway. These idiots need to learn a thing or two. They run up to me, only for me to say "Sorry but I already canceled, your time was up."
> "But we were waiting right out front!" whines Christy's friend.
> "The pin was set right here for the pick up location. There wasn't anywhere for me to pull over out front, anyways." I replied.
> "Then why didn't you call me?" asks Christy, indignant.
> ...


:wink:


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Trolly Troll has to keep Trolling.


Yeah...apparently he missed the part about the fact that the Ant was parked *on my property*, and she (Pax) was across the street on *public property.* With elderly eyesight, she may have not been able to make out his plate number. Was she going to walk onto _my property_ to see if that was her Uber or just a guest of mine? Further, he was letting the timer run out on *me*, but *I'm* not his Pax.

Anyhoo.....


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Trolly Troll has to keep Trolling.


I wish I was a mod so I could call people names unpunished.
(Although it doesn't look like you know what "troll" means)
I once called a poster "entitled" and was warned and scorned. LOL

Tricky of you though to quote me and fix it so I don't get an alert for your attack.
Well done.


Lissetti said:


> Yeah...apparently he missed the part about the fact that the Ant was parked *on my property*, and she (Pax) was across the street on *public property.* With elderly eyesight, she may have not been able to make out his plate number. Was she going to walk onto _my property_ to see if that was her Uber or just a guest of mine? Further, he was letting the timer run out on *me*, but *I'm* not his Pax.
> 
> Anyhoo.....


Nope. "He" didn't miss any part of your once again wordy post.
I didn't miss you not having excuses for the rider the OP shuffled as well.
Justify all you want. I guess you can't lose when you take both sides.
Anyhoo....you can get back to your "productive" day job


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> ? ?
> 
> Ok Y'all continue your debate....:biggrin:


I'm not going to continue a debate with someone who just called me a flat earther. He also called me an Uber basher despite the fact that I own 144 shares.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Anyhoo....you can get back to your "productive" day job


Actually my boss and most my team are LOLing at this thread..... I think I'll share this link with the other departments...


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

Taxi2Uber said:


> _"he sat there waiting, and was letting his timer run out I'm sure"_
> You say that in a derogatory way, yet you agreed and applauded what the OP did.
> 
> Honda Civic guy did the correct thing, according to most here, by driving to the pin, and sit silently waiting for the cancel.
> ...


What is your cancel and acceptance rate? We know it's not perfect. Show us the numbers on practicing what we all preach.



Taxi2Uber said:


> I wish I was a mod so I could call people names unpunished.
> (Although it doesn't look like you know what "troll" means)
> I once called a poster "entitled" and was warned and scorned. LOL
> 
> ...


via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I'm not going to continue a debate with someone who just called me a flat earther. He also called me an Uber basher despite the fact that I own 144 shares.


You might want to re-read the post. I called you neither.
But thank you for yielding.



BlueNOX said:


> What is your cancel and acceptance rate? We know it's not perfect. Show us the numbers on practicing what we all preach.


This, and your previous comments, only shows that you don't understand the discussion, and my point.


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

Taxi2Uber said:


> You might want to re-read the post. I called you neither.
> But thank you for yielding.
> 
> 
> This, and your previous comments, only shows that you don't understand the discussion, and my point.


Your bashing her for shuffling. Your saying it's wrong and that you provide excellent service. Put your stats where your mouth is. Post the screenshot like I did.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Taxi2Uber said:


> You might want to re-read the post. I called you neither.
> But thank you for yielding.
> 
> 
> This, and your previous comments, only shows that you don't understand the discussion, and my point.


Okay, fair, you didn't exactly call me a flat earther. You did suggest that I'm in Uber basher though. I didn't just suddenly say that the app works perfectly. It's always worked well enough for me as a driver. And I've never had a problem with it as a rider. I am mostly criticizing Uber's lack of customer service incentives. The behavior described in this original post is absolutely the logical endgame, given the incentives or lack thereof.

And I am not yielding. I am choosing not to spend my time continuing to debate this since I've made my points.


----------



## EM1 (Apr 28, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> Every time I cancel, I throw that money in the vacation fund can.
> 
> I'm thinking Europe by the end of the year!


At $3.75 per cancellation...at the end of which year, 2030? lol jk



Lissetti said:


> "Yes! Yes! Oh Uber Driver. Why won't you risk getting rear ended or a ticket for impeding traffic for us Oh So Entitled Pax? ???
> 
> Surely our fare will be worth it!"
> 
> View attachment 329440


That's a two-door vehicle, and ineligible for Uber benefits.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

BlueNOX said:


> Your bashing her for shuffling. Your saying it's wrong and that you provide excellent service. Put your stats where your mouth is. Post the screenshot like I did.


You're (notice the correct spelling) not clever. I know what you're trying to do.
You're trying to label me a doormat or good little ant. Sorry, you've got me confused with someone else.

I'm not an Uber lackey. I'm not UberPro. I don't have the % stats listed like you do.
My weekly AR is 70%-100%, depending on where I drive and hours driven. 
Typically I would say roughly 80-85%, lately it's been closer to 90%, if 40 hrs.
My weekly cancel number, not %, is anywhere from 5-30 per 40 hrs, I would say. 
Lots of factors involved, so the number is meaningless, but there ya go.
So have fun trying to compare markets. LOL.
Difference is my cancels are legit. I don't do what the OP did. Shuffling, to me, is a dirty cancel. I'm not a dirty driver. I'm firm but fair.


MadTownUberD said:


> Okay, fair, you didn't exactly call me a flat earther. You did suggest that I'm in Uber basher though. I didn't just suddenly say that the app works perfectly. It's always worked well enough for me as a driver. And I've never had a problem with it as a rider. I am mostly criticizing Uber's lack of customer service incentives. The behavior described in this original post is absolutely the logical endgame, given the incentives or lack thereof.
> 
> And I am not yielding. I am choosing not to spend my time continuing to debate this since I've made my points.


Again, I made no statement or suggestion.
You are the one speaking in extremes with "irrefutable" and "absolutely".
I don't see the OP's behavior as justified by "lack of incentive."
I see it as dirty driving, and the "absolutely the logical endgame", if you're dirty driver.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

@Taxi2Uber Okay, we get it, you're a holier-than-thou boy scout who doesn't care about making maximum profits. Trying to shame me obviously isn't working out for you, so why don't you just go load and unload an old lady's groceries for $3, mmkay?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

EM1 said:


> At $3.75 per cancellation...at the end of which year, 2030? lol jk
> 
> 
> That's a two-door vehicle, and ineligible for Uber benefits.


Paris baby. I'm talking Paris!

Paris Texas.



ariel5466 said:


> @Taxi2Uber Okay, we get it, you're a holier-than-thou boy scout who doesn't care about making maximum profits. Trying to shame me obviously isn't working out for you, so why don't you just go load and unload an old lady's groceries for $3, mmkay?


Again. You dun da right thin!

I dun one myself 2day. Extremely justified.

If it happens tomorrow.

It's Rinse and repeat.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

EM1 said:


> That's a two-door vehicle, and ineligible for Uber benefits.


It's was a nice representation of a rear end collision I pulled off Google images so it made its point.:smiles:


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

BigRedDriver said:


> Paris baby. I'm talking Paris!
> 
> Paris Texas.
> 
> ...


Actually got RT to Paris France from NYC for less than $400 including tax so....


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

Taxi2Uber said:


> You're (notice the correct spelling) not clever. I know what you're trying to do.
> You're trying to label me a doormat or good little ant. Sorry, you've got me confused with someone else.
> 
> I'm not an Uber lackey. I'm not UberPro. I don't have the % stats listed like you do.
> ...


1. I don't care about a spelling error. Those who point them out tend to be low iq'd Obsessive compulsive order individuals off their meds. Not saying you are, just pointing out a fact.

2. I'm not attempting to show you as a good little ant. I'm trying to show you as a hypocrite. That you do cancel on pax insituations where you don't have a good enough excuse to collect a fee.

3. I know your new to Uber. You must be, because all experienced drivers know you can do a screenshot of your profile to show your current accept and cancel rates. Yours will be just like mine, but with more pathetic numbers displaying you don't treat pax with respect.

4. The OP is in Richmond, VA. Your in Las Vegas and I'm in Phoenix. Our markets have far more in common than you and the OP. She's in a Navy/Political town. You and I are both in SouthWest party towns.

I'm curious as to how you decide to cancel and what a firm but fair cancel is. Please enlighten us so all of us can follow your firm but fair model.

Btw OP was on her way home, got a ping right by her headed her direction and decided to be nice and take it. Sure she was tired and part of her hoped they cancelled, but in the end she accepted the ping. Pax failed to be at the pick up location so she cancelled. Keep in mind for those of us who use Diamond wisely accepting a quick ping like this helps us maintain our AR so we can continue to cherry pick trips during busy hours.

Today I was at PHX Intl AP. Got a ping to pick up a Comfort ride at terminal 4 rideshare 8. 6 minute drive in. Sit 2 minutes and no pax. Continue to wait. At 4:40 pax calls, says he is at Terminal 4 Courtesy 7. Advised pax he is on the opposite side of AP and can not pick up there so he will need to reorder. By then was over 5 minutes and I cancelled for no show.

I'm positive from your post here that you would of driven all the way around 3 terminals to get the pax Who is at the wrong location and risked the $400 ticket. That's what you wanted the OP to do and what you FAIL to recognize. Yes, my pax was 300 ft away but it's a 3 1/2 mile trip around due to buildings in the way.

Just as the airport has personnel to direct pax to the correct area and the app tells them, hotels have personnel to assist pax with reading the app and directing them to the corner to get the car. I'm not paid to educate/teach and neither is the OP.

You strike me as the kind of guy that will spend 50 years chasing a woman who says no because she doesn't know that she loves you.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

> Shuffling, to me, is a dirty cancel. I'm not a dirty driver. I'm firm but fair.
> ...
> I see it as dirty driving, and the "absolutely the logical endgame", if you're dirty driver.


Well then I'm just a dirty little boy! I'm so ashamed....


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> Well then I'm just a dirty little boy! I'm so ashamed....












BAD BOYS GET *SPANKED!!!!!*


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> This morning I'm leaving for work at my day job. Across the street I see an elderly lady standing in front of the tree line at the edge of the woods. Its a rural area but there is a bus stop at the corner. As I load my car with my coffee, work bag, and such, I see she is staring intently at me. Why?
> 
> Anyways as I quickly water the rose bushes before I leave I see she is still staring at me, then at my dark blue Toyota Corolla parked in my driveway. Still, though I think it's a little odd, I ignore her. Then sure enough a white Honda Civic (Ant) comes slowly down my street. The driver stares at me for a second then pulls on my property and parks, looking at me, then back at at his phone.
> 
> ...


I don't know how I feel about this. It's like you blocked a shuffle.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

OldBay said:


> I don't know how I feel about this. It's like you blocked a shuffle.


Shuffle rules are different on my property. Ant was fully on my property and also blocking my car. I also live on a dead end road so the only way back out is past that lady.


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

OldBay said:


> I don't know how I feel about this. It's like you blocked a shuffle.


Now mindsets like that, as if your entitled to shuffle are the type that are wrong.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> My crush keeps getting bigger and bigger with every post!


Do you like apples? I had lunch with her today. ?

Awesome to have a "work" pal. It was nice to have someone to share traffic info with and also have a general idea where each of us are. Doesn't have to be brutal competition. The RVA drivers I've met have proved that.

Anyway, textbook shuffle. I applaud you @ariel5466. My last ping took me to one of the areas we discussed, around 10pm, and I wasn't even about waiting for the timer. I was getting eyeballed by some folks, pax wasn't obvious, out of there.

It's an imperfect system. The app guesses where you are and can be blocks off, especially on Lyft. Add alcohol or stupidity to the equation - after a point, not worth it.

I think she handled it well. If I was brave enough tonight, I would have collected a few bucks but my safety was more important.


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> Do you like apples? I had lunch with her today. ?
> 
> Awesome to have a "work" pal. It was nice to have someone to share traffic info with and also have a general idea where each of us are. Doesn't have to be brutal competition. The RVA drivers I've met have proved that.
> 
> ...


Carry a gun and train to use it. Your safety is more important than a pax comfort.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

BlueNOX said:


> Carry a gun and train to use it. Your safety is more important than a pax comfort.


Um we already covered that in your thread. Sketchy situation and I was out. Avoiding conflict beats lethal force any day.

Let's not derail this thread.


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> Um we already covered that in your thread. Sketchy situation and I was out. Avoiding conflict beats lethal force any day.
> 
> Let's not derail this thread. :smiles:


It does I agree with you on that statement. But being prepared when avoidance fails is your next best option how about we agree on that.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

BlueNOX said:


> It does I agree with you on that statement. But being prepared when avoidance fails is your next best option how about we agree on that.


Reference my posts on "why I carry" bud 

Be safe


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

BlueNOX said:


> Carry a gun and train to use it. Your safety is more important than a pax comfort.


I'm going to the range two or three times a week until totally comfortable with new sidearm


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> I'm going to the range two or three times a week until totally comfortable with new sidearm


Buy some Snap Caps and have the RSO shuffle them up for you. Worked great when I was getting used to my new EDC, his laughter was a plus.

@BlueNOX has a better thread for this chat.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

As @Benjamin M stated above, let's not derail this thread. Please and thank you.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> You obviously didn't read carefully enough. I have Uber Pro, I knew it was going to be a 4 minute ride. In downtown Richmond. It was definitely going to be less than a mile. Anyways, I'm usually a good ant. Can't be too picky in this market. But the opportunity presented itself, so... I really didn't do anything wrong. I wasn't hiding. Nothing was stopping her from calling me, she didn't even send a text.


By the way, I've been driving around here since around December. I accept just about everything, 1k+ on Uber. Still not a "Pro". That's some BS ?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> Anyways as I quickly water the rose bushes


Hoping this isn't a euphemism.



Taxi2Uber said:


> You knew damn well they'd exit the main door


Never try to guess where a pax will emerge from. It's like Whack-a-mole. You never know.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

My fave shuffle was a dude standing right in front of my car as we waited the 5 mins out, as he stood at my passenger door talking to his friend. Waiting for his lady which I also took 8-10 mins to even arrive to them. 

Guess what...

Cancel. App off as your across the street from my home. Have a cold one waiting in my fridge. 

No waiting allowed. Ants are not designed for that nonsense. Smelly cabbies get paid more. Try one of those next time. ?


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> @Taxi2Uber Okay, we get it, you're a holier-than-thou boy scout who doesn't care about making maximum profits. Trying to shame me obviously isn't working out for you, so why don't you just go load and unload an old lady's groceries for $3, mmkay?


Ya know, nothing means less to me than an opinion from you, and others like you.
Not shaming, just revealing what you are.
You'll give up all values and decency for 75 cents. Be proud.

This thread reminds me of a taxi driver room.
A majority group of dirty, low-life drivers tell brag stories how they longhauled, swindled, cheated the riders.
They'd congratulate and high five each other, while I watch and listen in disbelief and disgust.



BlueNOX said:


> 1. I don't care about a spelling error. Those who point them out tend to be low iq'd Obsessive compulsive order individuals off their meds. Not saying you are, just pointing out a fact.
> 
> 2. I'm not attempting to show you as a good little ant. I'm trying to show you as a hypocrite. That you do cancel on pax insituations where you don't have a good enough excuse to collect a fee.
> 
> ...


Wow That's a lot of words!
Clearly you don't read what I write. You are REALLY BAD at reading people.
Nothing about your profiling of me is correct.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Wow That's a lot of words! Is that you @Lissetti ?
> Clearly you don't read what I write. You are REALLY BAD at reading people.
> Nothing about your profiling of me is correct. LOL. It's shocking really, just how bad you are at it.


Maybe its you who is bad at reading. The person you quoted is labeled...

@BlueNOX 

Do you think you are worth that much time or words from me? Further do I strike you as someone who would hide from my words?


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> Maybe its you who is bad at reading. The person you quoted is labeled...
> 
> @BlueNOX
> 
> Do you think you are worth that much time or words from me? Further do I strike you as someone who would hide from my words?


Wow. So angry...
I was ribbing you.
Hope your day is better tomorrow.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Wow. So angry...
> I was ribbing you.
> Hope your day is better tomorrow.


Hah I'm from Brooklyn..Italian..and you thought that was angry...
Give @BlueNOX credit where credit is due. They took the time to write out that post.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> Hah I'm from Brooklyn..Italian..and you thought that was angry...
> Give @BlueNOX credit where credit is due. They took the time to write out that post.


Nah. I'm allowing him to troll me. A lot of words, and all nonsense.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Hoping this isn't a euphemism.


I was hoping it was!


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

I remember when using Uber was because “taxi drivers are asses, unsafe and unreliable”.
Well... we have become them.

With all the means we have to communicate, we don’t even try to send a message or call...

We only want what’s best for me and only for me and me. And only me.

Its sad.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Chorch said:


> I remember when using Uber was because "taxi drivers are asses, unsafe and unreliable". Well... we have become them.


When you consider that you _ain't nothin' but no uninformed, underinsured, *underpaid*, cut-rate, discount tack-see driver_, why would this surprise you?



Chorch said:


> We only want what's best for me and only for me and me. And only me


If nothing else, consider the shining example that we have to follow.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Chorch said:


> I remember when using Uber was because "taxi drivers are asses, unsafe and unreliable".
> Well... we have become them.


_
I don't completely disagree with you on this. _

However:
The Uber/Lyft APP goes a *LONG* way towards handling logistics and communication that was not avaible with 'cabbies being asses'
Technology provides nearly all the tools for the PAX to not be screwed by their driver. But most of them opt to just play candy crush or scroll through their instagram feed, instead of being proactive with their tools set in the app (texting, calling, looking at progress, checking for car make and license plate. etc.) , and their own eyeballs and common sense.

So, maybe not so sad.
PEOPLE ARE HARD.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> _I don't completely disagree with you on this. _
> 
> However:
> The Uber/Lyft APP goes a *LONG* way towards handling logistics and communication that was not avaible with 'cabbies being asses'
> ...


I do agree with you. 100%. Riders should be more awake

But how hard is to text "hey, I parked around the corner because there was nowhere to stop".
That's it. I'm not saying drivers should park, walk to the door, hug the rider and give them a welcome gift to enter the car.

It's just a message... I don't know. Maybe I'm stupid for trying.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Chorch said:


> I do agree with you. 100%. Riders should be more awake
> 
> But how hard is to text "hey, I parked around the corner because there was nowhere to stop".
> That's it. I'm not saying drivers should park, walk to the door, hug the rider and give them a welcome gift to enter the car.
> ...


On the LYFT APP, i cannot engage a RIDER via TEXT unless I am texted first. _(It is also difficult and often illegal to text or call while driving)_

As part of the LYFT standard operating procedure, I will not get the 'no-show fee' ($5) unless I call PAX.
When I am parked I hit the button in the APP to call PAX and tell them where I am.
Now due to the phone router anonymizing the call, the PAX gets a call with a Las Vegas or Winnipeg or Miami phone number, and many ignore this call anyway, or it drops to voice mail. 
*I do make a certain amount of effort, but I DO NOT WAIT 1 second longer than timer, unless I'm on DF and ride is taking me where I am headed anyway, or is otherwise highly in my interest to offer 'free wait time'. This is the nature of the RideHail contract. *

We are not Cabbies.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> On the LYFT APP, i cannot engage a RIDER via TEXT unless I am texted first. _(It is also difficult and often illegal to text or call while driving)_


Once you are parked you can call or shoot a fast short message. You don't have to do it while driving.



Kurt Halfyard said:


> As part of the LYFT standard operating procedure, I will not get the 'no-show fee' ($5) unless I call PAX.
> When I am parked I hit the button in the APP to call PAX and tell them where I am.
> Now due to the phone router anonymizing the call, the PAX gets a call with a Las Vegas or Winnipeg or Miami phone number, and many ignore this call anyway, or it drops to voice mail.
> *I do make a certain amount of effort, but I DO NOT WAIT 1 second longer than timer, unless I'm on DF and ride is taking me where I am headed anyway, or is otherwise highly in my interest to offer 'free wait time'. This is the nature of the RideHail contract. *
> ...


What you are explaining is perfect.
What you do is good. You try.

I never said "wait longer than the 5 minutes".

I don't know how Lyft works because I don't do it, so I can't give an opinion. But OP said Uber. And she parked. And she did nothing else.

Anyways: I think we both think the same way.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Chorch said:


> I do agree with you. 100%. Riders should be more awake
> 
> But how hard is to text "hey, I parked around the corner because there was nowhere to stop".
> That's it. I'm not saying drivers should park, walk to the door, hug the rider and give them a welcome gift to enter the car.
> ...


I usually do send a message if I'm forced to park in an unusual spot, but not for a minimum fare ride. These pax were quite honestly just being lazy. They could've walked to their destination faster.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

10 pages about shuffling. Congratulations


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> I usually do send a message if I'm forced to park in an unusual spot, but not for a minimum fare ride. These pax were quite honestly just being lazy. They could've walked to their destination faster.


This is DOUBLY SO When they order POOL/SHARED or POOL EXPRESS. The idea is that they are more 'willing' to be 'accomodating' for a discounted fare. If they bring the entitlement up to X or BLACK levels: $5 eductation fee it will be.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Actually, shuffling Pool and Line is the most profitable. If you haul one or two and can shuffle two, the end result will be that the trip pays better than what a cab meter would read. I used to accept Pool and Lines only to hit a quota for a bonus. Now, except under some conditions, I accept them if I see an opportunity for shuffles. Gone In One Hundred-Twenty Seconds, Jack!


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> I usually do send a message if I'm forced to park in an unusual spot, but not for a minimum fare ride. These pax were quite honestly just being lazy. They could've walked to their destination faster.


You never know the reason why someone requests a ride.

Before seeing Christy and friend, you made the decision to do nothing. You did not know if Christy was 70 years old, or maybe disabled, or who knows how many reasons...

But, based on most of the comments in this forum and specially this thread, I don't expect drivers to be hard on themsleves.


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

Yes, I do agree, 10 pages on a shuffling thread seems a bit much. I do not try to cancel on purpose, and I have had experienced that sometimes, the rides that you are thinking on cancelling turn out to be very profitable in the end. However, I do not go out of my way on EXPRESS POOL rides wanting to be picked up at a certain area different than pin location, passengers that are immediately calling me as soon as I accept (dude, please let me get to the destination and do not disrupt the GPS guidance I'm getting, any special instruction can be texted) or those that are already with the where are you? how soon can you get here?. This minimum ride was more of a "pity" ride, as the driver was a few blocks away, end of shift for driver and going along the way. unfortunately, rider was not ready. I mentioned before, the only fault to driver was not contacting rider, but that was her choice.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

cumonohito said:


> Yes, I do agree, 10 pages on a shuffling thread seems a bit much.


I agree. Let's get to page 11


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Gtown Driver said:


> I agree. Let's get to page 11


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

So, let me make sure I understand this direction. A passenger requests a ride, because, um, they need a ride. I get notified there is a request and I accept it. The passenger gets notified that I accepted the ride and I'm on my way, and how long it will take me to get there (approximately). The passenger can look at the app and see my actual progress. When I am two minutes away (Uber), the passenger is notified. When I arrive, the passenger is notified. With Lyft, I click a button to notify passenger of my arrival.

So, why then, would it be my fault, if after all that notification and information, that I've waited FIVE minutes for the passenger to appear, why is it my bad when I cancel for no-show and collect my fee?


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Pretty much. At that point it's just a cancel fee for wasting your time not being on a fare (the little they gave you these days). Not even an evasive turn off your lights and put tree branches over your car shuffle.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

welikecamping said:


> So, why then, would it be my fault, if after all that notification and information, that I've waited FIVE minutes for the passenger to appear, why is it my bad when I cancel for no-show and collect my fee?


...........because in exchange for the privilege of receiving 1979 cab rates, you are expected to do 2019 work.


----------



## clmre (Apr 17, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> I was thinking more about my own satisfaction than a potential messy situation, but you're absolutely right. Next time I'll get my satisfaction from seeing their faces in my rear view ?


you are the best thing that happened to my day ?



Another Uber Driver said:


> ...........because in exchange for the privilege of receiving 1979 cab rates, you are expected to do 2019 work.


well mister 'moderator' you're more than welcome to wait 15 min+ for that $3.75 trip just to prove the '2019 work' is so much more 5* than the cab service few decades ago...thankfully most real drivers around are pretty sensible on what needs to be done



welikecamping said:


> why is it my bad when I cancel for no-show and collect my fee?


not your bad at all, you are entitled to it, anyone says different is delusional


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

So I had a pickup this morning. The name and location sounded familiar. As I drove there, I remembered this passenger - it was a lyft ride and I waited past the timer for him to finally appear just to take him about a mile a way. I three-starred him. Today, it was an Uber ride and he had a 4.9 rating. I watched as the timer wound down and no passenger. The second I could cancel, I did. About two seconds later, he appears and reaches for my door handle. Too bad, ride already cancelled, and I'm already moving - don't reach for the handle, you could get hurt.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

clmre said:


> well mister 'moderator' you're more than welcome to wait 15 min+ for that $3.75 trip just to prove the '2019 work' is so much more 5* than the cab service few decades ago...thankfully most real drivers around are pretty sensible on what needs to be done


Something about that moderator makes me feel like he's on your side and pretty sensible.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> So I had a pickup this morning. The name and location sounded familiar. As I drove there, I remembered this passenger - it was a lyft ride and I waited past the timer for him to finally appear just to take him about a mile a way. I three-starred him. Today, it was an Uber ride and he had a 4.9 rating. I watched as the timer wound down and no passenger. The second I could cancel, I did. About two seconds later, he appears and reaches for my door handle. Too bad, ride already cancelled, and I'm already moving - don't reach for the handle, you could get hurt.


This is why its good to get moving 15 seconds before the timer expires.

Frankly, passengers know when the five minutes are up and they think its "their time". The passengers who abuse wait time intentionally need to be shuffled.


----------



## clmre (Apr 17, 2017)

Gtown Driver said:


> Something about that moderator makes me feel like he's on your side and pretty sensible.


you're right, realised after a second look it was bitter sarcasm aimed at current driver conditions  what is the emoji for embarassment?


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Sometimes I will wait past the timer just to give someone a chance, but they are guaranteed a 1* for making me wait. I don't do 3 stars anymore. And if I remember you like I remembered this guy, you get zero leeway.


----------



## xgamrgeekx (Dec 1, 2018)

Yesterday I showed up to a Five Guys. As I park I see a teen taking a garbage can in, he sees me, holds up a finger to signal "just a minute" and goes in. I figured maybe he knew who requested and was getting them. Shortly after he comes back out with a bag and skateboard wrapped in his arms. Great. He gets in, so I start with the how old? 17? can't take you and this is why routine. He told me his boss requested the ride for him so he could go home and get proper shoes to be within Five Guys' dress code policy. Sorry, kid. Can't do it. He says he'll go in and tell his boss, but to be sure and because it was Lyft, I called the boss man, twice. He ended the call without even answering. Then I see boss man come out the door and he proceeds to chew me out for not taking his unaccompanied minor employee. I explained to him it is against the policy and he actually asked "where?" In the TOS, sir. So you won't take him? Nope, covering my own butt, thanks. I use the app all the time to send my kids alone, though! I told him I'm not those drivers while thinking thank you so much for saying that loud enough to get on my dash cam audio (single party state, he didn't need to know). He went to go back in and embarrassingly went to a door that was still locked, so as he walks by he yells "Why don't you find something else to do if you don't want to do your job?!" I had to laugh at that. Especially after my next request was dropped off and I could have Lyft call me about a safety concern and report his ass for breaking the TOS. Hopefully they deactivated his account.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

We made it to 11 guyes


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> So, why then, would it be my fault, if after all that notification and information, that I've waited FIVE minutes for the passenger to appear, why is it my bad when I cancel for no-show and collect my fee?


I believe no one said "it's your fault".


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Chorch said:


> I believe no one said "it's your fault".


That seems to be the point of view of certain members in this thread. According to them, we're horrible people for not going out of our way to make less money ?


----------



## clmre (Apr 17, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> According to them, we're horrible people for not going out of our way to make less money ?


lol, some drivers value ratings and 'service' well above making a $...bizarre but good luck to them


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> That seems to be the point of view of certain members in this thread. According to them, we're horrible people for not going out of our way to make less money ?


Mmm... no.

I wouldn't say "it's your fault". All I said, or meant was that there are effortless ways of getting things done.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Chorch said:


> Mmm... no.
> 
> I wouldn't say "it's your fault". All I said, or meant was that there are effortless ways of getting things done.


Let's throw on some Carly Simon... ?You're so vain, I bet you thought that post was about you?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

U/L guy said:


> Before there were time limits for pax's we waited and accommodated pax's, with timers we use this as an excuse to get money for free ( welfare) at its finest.


In Houston they took away the cancel fee for a while. Drivers waited 30 seconds (maybe) if it was busy and then canceled. Eventually uber realized that without a cancel fee only pax outside waiting at the pin got picked up. The fee came back. This was right around the 3rd or 4th pay cut I think.

"Before there were time limits" was also when the rates were 3-4x what they are now.

How is it money for free when you've used your car to drive to the pin and burnt gas and opportunity waiting?



Taxi2Uber said:


> I know how things work.
> And I certainly never asked the OP to be a doormat or do anything illegal.
> Driver is *NOT *100% right here, just like the rider is *NOT* 100% wrong here.
> As for "_Get over it and move on_", feel free to put me on ignore, while us adults continue to have a discussion.
> ...


Then that's an uber issue and the pax should complain to uber and they should fix it. They'll get their cancel fee back and you'll get to keep it.


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

ariel5466 said:


> Let's throw on some Carly Simon... ?You're so vain, I bet you thought that post was about you?






Closest to Uber version how to lose a pax there is.

Pax who order rides when they are not ready are disrespectful and cost us money. The time we spend waiting on them could be better spent transporting a pax that is ready.

I'm paid to drive. I'm not paid to be a concierge and arrange transportation.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

BlueNOX said:


> I'm paid to drive. I'm not paid to be a concierge and arrange transportation.


But. But. Why Can't You Be Like AHMAD?


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

What they didn't mention is that while she was at her appointment, Ahmad did a total re-build on her wheelchair. New wheels and everything.


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

ariel5466 said:


> Let's throw on some Carly Simon... ?You're so vain, I bet you thought that post was about you?


Had to adjust the lyrics for all of us:

You drove up to the party

Like you were driving in a Benz

Your hat strategically dipped below one eye

Your scarf, it was apricot

You had one eye on the timer

And watched it run down

And all the girls dreamed that they'd be your passenger

They'd be your passenger, and

You're so vain

You probably think this trip is about you

You're so vain,

I'll bet you think this trip is about you

Don't you?

Don't you?

Oh, you had me several trips ago

When I was still naive

Well, you said that we made such a pretty pair

And that you would never leave

But you leave behind the pax you love

And one of them is me

I had some dreams, they were fumes in my face

Fumes in my face, and

You're so vain

You probably think this trip is about you

You're so vain, you're so vain

I'll bet you think this trip is about you

Don't you?

Don't you?

Well I hear you went to Sacramento

And your surge, naturally, won

Then you flew your Learjet up to Santa Barbara

To see the total 10x of the surge

Well, you're where you should be all the time

And when you're not, you're on some other app

Driving the wife of a close friend,

Wife of a close friend, and

You're so vain

You probably think this trip is about you

You're so vain, you're so vain

I'll bet you think this trip is about you

Don't you?

Don't you?



welikecamping said:


> What they didn't mention is that while she was at her appointment, Ahmad did a total re-build on her wheelchair. New wheels and everything.


Of course he did. He was her gynecologist as his day job.


----------



## eazycc (Apr 5, 2019)

U/L guy said:


> With all the attitude from drivers on this tread it's no wonder pax's don't give a crap about us. We are no better then 3rd world countries by the way we treat others.


Low fares doesn't encourage drivers to take the extra mile in service, and with cheap fares pax take the service for granted and behave as such.
Viscous cycle.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

That's thik, man.


----------



## clmre (Apr 17, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> But. But. Why Can't You Be Like AHMAD?
> View attachment 330028


first saw the pic and thought wow, Ahmad earned a well deserved luxurious holiday up on a mountain resort as a result of his impeccable 5* service...on second thought, hang on, pic is taken behind his prius between $4 trips in Detroit... damn


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

My last fair was 500 East Canal Street. I parked right on the pin and waited. Sent "I have arrived" and then he called asking where I was. 

"Sitting in front of the building on Canal Street staring at the address". 

He kept arguing with me, insisting that he was standing at the door and I wasn't on Canal. He was being a condescending prick, telling someone that drives the city almost every day didn't know where they were. 

"Is there another door, sir?" 

Finally he walks down the sidewalk in a huff and slams the door. As we pull off, GPS says "stay on East Canal Street".. ? 

So I had to deal with that attitude when I canceling was being suggested by the app. All because this guy couldn't figure out the building.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

welikecamping said:


> So, let me make sure I understand this direction. A passenger requests a ride, because, um, they need a ride. I get notified there is a request and I accept it. The passenger gets notified that I accepted the ride and I'm on my way, and how long it will take me to get there (approximately). The passenger can look at the app and see my actual progress. When I am two minutes away (Uber), the passenger is notified. When I arrive, the passenger is notified. With Lyft, I click a button to notify passenger of my arrival.
> 
> So, why then, would it be my fault, if after all that notification and information, that I've waited FIVE minutes for the passenger to appear, why is it my bad when I cancel for no-show and collect my fee?


In a perfect world, where everything works perfectly and done correctly without prejudice and malice aforethought, then you're fine. Unfortunately, that's not what's going with the OP.



Gtown Driver said:


> 10 pages about shuffling. Congratulations


I know right? And not even a thank you.



Benjamin M said:


> ...I parked right on the pin and waited. *Sent "I have arrived"*...


Careful sir. You'll be ostracized from the group for such actions.


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

Taxi2Uber said:


> In a perfect world, where everything works perfectly and done correctly without prejudice and malice aforethought, then you're fine. Unfortunately, that's not what's going with the OP.


I'm beginning to think that your in love with the OP and upset she refuses to let you move in with her and her hubby @Taxi2Uber.

Sing this song with me man. You'll feel better.






Right now your more like this






And Ariel is like this in response






While were all on topic screamin at the car in front of us


----------



## chris.nella2 (Aug 29, 2018)

TampaGuy said:


> The only joy of rideshare!


I NEVER stop....at 5min and 1 second..BUH ??


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

BlueNOX said:


> I'm beginning to think that your in love with the OP
> @Taxi2Uber


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> My last fair was 500 East Canal Street. I parked right on the pin and waited. Sent "I have arrived" and then he called asking where I was.
> 
> "Sitting in front of the building on Canal Street staring at the address".
> 
> ...


This is where I ask the pax, "is there a problem?" followed by "I'm not going to take you, get out!"


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

one of the few pleasures of Driving for Uber. The Cancellation Fee.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

OldBay said:


> This is where I ask the pax, "is there a problem?" followed by "I'm not going to take you, get out!"


It was a decent fare going where I wanted to go anyway. And he actually tipped! But yeah, I was about to cancel just as he rounded the corner of the building.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Last night after dropping off LUX passengers I set DM to get back to my area. This is the only reason I would take an X ride without double digit surge. 
Get ping right away 2 minutes distance. Arrived, two teenagers definitely under 18, dropped window, asked age, they confirmed 16 & 17. 
Told them sorry they need an adult, otherwise they have to cancel. Kid tried to argue about canceling, but I think he heard me say NO CHANCE, because as I'm slowly driving away to run down clock they canceled and I get my cancelation fee. NEVER ARGUE WITH RIDERS.
Thereafter, called Uber and made a report, clearly stating I was also recording the conversation.
Later got additional $5 miscellaneous bonus. See email below.
I always record all my phone interactions with Uber and strongly suggest you do as well.

"We appreciate you bringing this to our attention. We take the safety of partners and riders very seriously. Our Terms of Use explain that anyone under the age of 18 should not ride without being accompanied by an adult. As a result of your claim, we will be reaching out to this rider and further investigating this matter. We’ve also added a $5 miscellaneous payment to your account for your attempt to pick up this rider."


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> Last night after dropping off LUX passengers I set DM to get back to my area. This is the only reason I would take an X ride without double digit surge.
> Get ping right away 2 minutes distance. Arrived, two teenagers definitely under 18, dropped window, asked age, they confirmed 16 & 17.
> Told them sorry they need an adult, otherwise they have to cancel. Kid tried to argue about canceling, but I think he heard me say NO CHANCE, because as I'm slowly driving away to run down clock they canceled and I get my cancelation fee. NEVER ARGUE WITH RIDERS.
> Thereafter, called Uber and made a report, clearly stating I was also recording the conversation.
> ...


Impressive. That is some advanced stuff.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

OldBay said:


> Impressive. That is some advanced stuff.


Sir I don't know or care if you're being sarcastic. However, 40+ years in banking taught me that when every interaction is documented all parties involved react more appropriately if aware documentation is meticulously gathered. I've never had any issues when claiming compensation.


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

Gtown Driver said:


> We made it to 11 guyes


FIFY


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

LOL. I should have known you'd come all the way from downtown DC to FIFY. Long Trip Master™ lives on. He would love Ariel running the shuffle game. Keep on shufflin


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

BlueNOX said:


> They call the bus company and complain the driver wouldn't wait 20 minutes for them.


Actually, they call the bus company and complain that the bus is 20 minutes late.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

A few years back, the METRObus drivers were in a labour dispute with METRO. They decided to stage a slowdown. No one noticed the difference.



Christinebitg said:


> Actually, they call the bus company and complain that the bus is 20 minutes late.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> They decided to stage a slowdown. No one noticed the difference.


I got confused for a moment and thought you were talking about the Uber driver "strike".


----------



## rideshare_driver_roc (Aug 16, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> On the LYFT APP, i cannot engage a RIDER via TEXT unless I am texted first.


The way to do this, is to call the requester, hang up quickly, and then tap the "Send Message" button before it goes away.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Most pax are on the same 650 San Fran generic number any ways. I just find the last text I made to the 650 number and they usually get it


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Countless times I've picked up a rider and started the ride, and the rider would show their phone still saying "driver is arriving soon" or "driver is 4 minutes away."
> 
> They can't take it out on Uber, so they take it out on the rider.


And there are all too many cases where the pax is unhappy about something so they take it out on the driver when it is really Ubers fault. We are all playing the same game because it's the only game in town. If the pax's phone is not getting a signal, it's not my fault. And if I think they are going to downrate me because of their misunderstanding, then I will cancel them. If I take pleasure in the cancelation, that's just an afterthought. I don't think there are many drivers going around looking to cancel out of shear spite. If you want to blame all drivers for the behavior of a few, knock yourself out. I keep my finger on the cancel button as a matter of survival. I didn't invent this game, but I'm playing to win. And sometimes it feels dam good to win when it's a paxhole on the other end. And Uber is always creating new paxholes. Their game, not mine. I'm just playing it.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> And there are all too many cases where the pax is unhappy about something so they take it out on the driver when it is really Ubers fault. We are all playing the same game because it's the only game in town. If the pax's phone is not getting a signal, it's not my fault. And if I think they are going to downrate me because of their misunderstanding, then I will cancel them. If I take pleasure in the cancelation, that's just an afterthought. I don't think there are many drivers going around looking to cancel out of shear spite. If you want to blame all drivers for the behavior of a few, knock yourself out. I keep my finger on the cancel button as a matter of survival. I didn't invent this game, but I'm playing to win. And sometimes it feels dam good to win when it's a paxhole on the other end. And Uber is always creating new paxholes. Their game, not mine. I'm just playing it.


Yup, anything goes the slightest bit wrong and the driver might get a bad rating. Like being 20 feet from the entrance of a hotel...pax are getting annoyed that they can't find their Uber.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> And there are all too many cases where the pax is unhappy about something so they take it out on the driver when it is really Ubers fault. We are all playing the same game because it's the only game in town. If the pax's phone is not getting a signal, it's not my fault.


True. I've never said otherwise.


ZenUber said:


> And if I think they are going to downrate me because of their misunderstanding, then I will cancel them.


If ratings matter to you, then yes, cancelling with no charge is the appropriate action.
I think the consensus here is to not worry too much about ratings though.


ZenUber said:


> I don't think there are many drivers going around looking to cancel out of shear spite.
> *If I take pleasure in the cancelation*, that's just an afterthought.
> And *sometimes it feels dam good to win* when it's a paxhole on the other end.


(This is where you lose me)
We're talking about the OP's action and behavior. The vocal majority on UP.net defends her action, including you. 
I disagreed. I am concerned at the pleasure taken and feeling dam good, on what is considered a win.
I don't think the riders should be treated as the enemy. 


ZenUber said:


> If you want to blame all drivers for the behavior of a few, knock yourself out.


I don't recall blaming "all" drivers. I'm not surprised though, as other posters tried to paint a picture of me and misconstrued what I said. So, continue to "knock yourself out".


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

Taxi2Uber said:


> (This is where you lose me)
> We're talking about the OP's action and behavior. The vocal majority on UP.net defends her action, including you.
> I disagreed. I am concerned at the pleasure taken and feeling dam good, on what is considered a win.
> I don't think the riders should be treated as the enemy.
> I don't recall blaming "all" drivers. I'm not surprised though, as other posters tried to paint a picture of me and misconstrued what I said. So, continue to "knock yourself out".


Had an incident last night at the AP pax tried to enter at non-pickup location, not even close. Advised him of spot 1st time. 2nd time he attempted he stood in the middle of the road blocking my vehicle. Then cussed me out, flicked me off and punch my window.

I took a lot of pleasure in cancelling him.

Let me guess, it's wrong to take that please.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

BlueNOX said:


> Had an incident last night at the AP pax tried to enter at non-pickup location, not even close. Advised him of spot 1st time. 2nd time he attempted he stood in the middle of the road blocking my vehicle. Then cussed me out, flicked me off and punch my window.
> 
> I took a lot of pleasure in cancelling him.
> 
> Let me guess, it's wrong to take that please.


Picking up Pax in the non-pick up location at SeaTac airport in Seattle will get the driver a $1500. ticket. Its heavily enforced.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Ya I don't know what it is, but more and more people are expecting me to pick them up outside the RS pickup location at MSN. It's not really enforced, so that's probably why. But I'm always concerned about getting a ticket. I'll stretch the rules a little (one car length before and after), but beyond that NO. 

I've canceled on people trying to flag me down across from Door 5. When I see them waving their phone at me I can just hear it "man that driver is dumb; can't he see me??!?" and I cancel because theres nowhere that can go but south.

You can explain things to pax until you're blue in the face but ultimately the true teacher is cancellation. Then they'll complain to their next driver: "I dont know why that guy canceled on me!"....and the new driver may explain. I suppose I could send a text first before canceling, but that seems like a waste of time.

Basically once things go less than perfectly, I don't want them to be able to rate me. Perhaps once I hit 4.98 I'll have achieved a goal and then I'll stop caring.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> Ya I don't know what it is, but more and more people are expecting me to pick them up outside the RS pickup location at MSN. It's not really enforced, so that's probably why. But I'm always concerned about getting a ticket. I'll stretch the rules a little (one car length before and after), but beyond that NO.
> 
> I've canceled on people trying to flag me down across from Door 5. When I see them waving their phone at me I can just hear it "man that driver is dumb; can't he see me??!?" and I cancel because theres nowhere that can go but south.
> 
> ...


What pax think about me as they run after my car is of no consequence to me ....


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

BlueNOX said:


> Had an incident last night at the AP pax tried to enter at non-pickup location, not even close. Advised him of spot 1st time. 2nd time he attempted he stood in the middle of the road blocking my vehicle. Then cussed me out, flicked me off and punch my window.
> 
> I took a lot of pleasure in cancelling him.
> 
> Let me guess, it's wrong to take that please.


Why are you guessing? Don't you know?
I'm not blaming you. I was new once, albeit a loooong time ago.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

BlueNOX said:


> Then cussed me out, flicked me off and punch my window.
> 
> I took a lot of pleasure in cancelling him.


Did you partake of the pleasure of reporting him?


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Did you partake of the pleasure of reporting him?


Oh yes.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

BlueNOX said:


> Had an incident last night at the AP pax tried to enter at non-pickup location, not even close. Advised him of spot 1st time. 2nd time he attempted he stood in the middle of the road blocking my vehicle. Then cussed me out, flicked me off and punch my window.
> 
> I took a lot of pleasure in cancelling him.
> 
> Let me guess, it's wrong to take that please.


Who wouldn't feel pleasure. You were good though. I've done worse things for just getting flicked off...


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

I love the virtue signaling trash that have the unmitigated gaul to try and tell you how driving for money should be done.

I’m proud of what you did. You need to do it 3-4 times per day if possible.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

This is the perfect trip


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

The perfect trip is the one that doesn't happen at all.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

3.75 said:


> The perfect trip is the one that doesn't happen at all.


For me, it's the trip that takes you next to your home when you are done for the day.
You make money going back home! How cool is that?


----------



## The RideShare Hacker (May 28, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> I'm about to wrap up my morning shift when I get a ping for a 4 minute trip while in downtown Richmond. Definitely a walking-distance trip, and it wasn't crazy hot yet, nor was it raining. I accept, only because the pick up location was less than a block away. As I approach the Berkley Hotel, I see that the pin is set to the side of the building on 12th St, not right out front, which was great because street parking in front was full but there was a perfect spot for me on 12th St right smack on top of the pin. Either Christy was smart enough to set the pin in a place I could actually pick her up safely and legally, or she was a moron who had no idea where the pin was and I'd be able to cancel and make 75¢ more than if I'd driven her. Turns out to be the latter, and my smile is getting bigger and bigger as the clock ticks down and there's no Christy in sight. 5 minutes up, I cancel right away. As soon as I start to pull out, I hear two women shouting, "Wait! Wait!" Keeping my doors locked, I stop, and roll down my window halfway. These idiots need to learn a thing or two. They run up to me, only for me to say "Sorry but I already canceled, your time was up."
> "But we were waiting right out front!" whines Christy's friend.
> "The pin was set right here for the pick up location. There wasn't anywhere for me to pull over out front, anyways." I replied.
> "Then why didn't you call me?" asks Christy, indignant.
> ...


That's bull. Ridehsare is about customer service. Sometimes people dont know whats going on and you took advantage...for $3.75.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

The RideShare Hacker said:


> That's bull. Ridehsare is about customer service. Sometimes people dont know whats going on and you took advantage...for $3.75.


Correction: rideshare is about making money. Hate the game, not the player! This is Uber's world, I'm just living in it.


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> Correction: rideshare is about making money. Hate the game, not the player! This is Uber's world, I'm just living in it.


You are welcome to join us on the dmv (dc, Maryland, Virginia) boards anytime. @New2This , @yankdog , @3.75 , @Another Uber Driver and entire host of others will be more than happy to provide any additional guidance you may need to maximize profitability with a minimum of exertion.

Also pay as little attention possible to the virtue signaling, boot licking lurkers on the boards trying to play you on the simp tip.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

koyotemohn said:


> You are welcome to join us on the dmv (dc, Maryland, Virginia) boards anytime. @New2This , @yankdog , @3.75 , @Another Uber Driver and entire host of others will be more than happy to provide any additional guidance you may need to maximize profitability with a minimum of exertion.


I've lurked around those boards a bit, I've considered doing some driving up there when I'm visiting my parents. I'm from Fairfax County.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> I've lurked around those boards a bit, I've considered doing some driving up there when I'm visiting my parents. I'm from Fairfax County.


Can you bring some Lee's Famous Recipe when you come up this way? That place beats Popeyes and KFC


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Gtown Driver said:


> Can you bring some Lee's Famous Recipe when you come up this way? That place beats Popeyes and KFC


I don't know how good it'll be after I sit in 2 hours of traffic!


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

ariel5466 said:


> I don't know how good it'll be after I sit in 2 hours of traffic!


Better than kfc still. Besides, we can order it via ubereats and then complain it's cold.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

That's a good point. Won't be fresh fresh by then, but I'd probably just put it in the oven and go at it. If you eat it first before you get it here I don't blame you. It's not like Uber Eats drivers don't do that.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

So does this mean I'm invited to a meet-up? As long as I bring the chicken, of course ?


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Well since you know about the meet ups, of coruse. Cameo appearances are always cool. 

If you bringing Lee's that is red carpet invite for sure. I'll stay until I get some Lee's Famous. Sweet tea would be cool too. I can ask the bar for some ice to cool it.


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

Chorch said:


> For me, it's the trip that takes you next to your home when you are done for the day.
> You make money going back home! How cool is that?


That's fine but you used gas, put mileage on your car and depreciated it.

When you do that then you lose. Shuffling is the most profitable .

And @ariel5466 is more than welcome to go to the meetup


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

Gtown Driver said:


> Well since you know about the meet ups, of coruse. Cameo appearances are always cool.
> 
> If you bringing Lee's that is red carpet invite for sure. I'll stay until I get some Lee's Famous. Sweet tea would be cool too. I can ask the bar for some ice to cool it.


Sounds like she's gotta buy her membership. Lol

Anything else? Maybe some sweet corn on the cob, a sweet potato pie too.



3.75 said:


> That's fine but you used gas, put mileage on your car and depreciated it.
> 
> When you do that then you lose. Shuffling is the most profitable .
> 
> And @ariel5466 is more than welcome to go to the meetup


I'll argue you on that. I live 60 miles outside downtown Phoenix. The trip that takes me home is far more profitable then the shuffle in the downtown area then driving home empty.

A shuffle gets me a soda and bag of chips. A trip close to my house fills my tank from empty.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

BlueNOX said:


> Sounds like she's gotta buy her membership. Lol
> 
> Anything else? Maybe some sweet corn on the cob, a sweet potato pie too.
> 
> ...


Women are always welcome at our Meetups. @ariel5466 if you see a *Yellow Prius* out front don't be scared. We'll keep you safe

60 miles to Uber?


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

New2This said:


> @ariel5466 if you see a *Yellow Prius* out front don't be scared. We'll keep you safe


I've gotta ask, I keep seeing that reference, what does it mean?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

ariel5466 said:


> I've gotta ask, I keep seeing that reference, what does it mean?


How does one explain JayJay?

I'll do a post on the D.C. Board. Don't want the rest of UPNet getting the wrong idea about DC.


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

New2This said:


> How does one explain JayJay?
> 
> I'll do a post on the D.C. Board. Don't want the rest of UPNet getting the wrong idea about DC.


Gonna have to link that here now. Way to curious to not look.



New2This said:


> Women are always welcome at our Meetups. @ariel5466 if you see a *Yellow Prius* out front don't be scared. We'll keep you safe
> 
> 60 miles to Uber?
> 
> View attachment 331176


If they forget a cell in my car their gonna drive for it.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

BlueNOX said:


> Sounds like she's gotta buy her membership. Lol
> 
> Anything else? Maybe some sweet corn on the cob, a sweet potato pie too.


I remember they had some really good green beans. I imagine the corn is great too. Didn't even know they had sweet potato pie.

Oh wow they have chicken livers too. That's a down home chicken joint.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Gtown Driver said:


> Can you bring some Lee's Famous Recipe when you come up this way? That place beats Popeyes and KFC


They claim to be famous since 1966. So... how did Lee's become famous the very same year the first one opened?


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

Gilby said:


> They claim to be famous since 1966. So... how did Lee's become famous the very same year the first one opened?


It's the recipe. It really ain't chicken. But if they show it to ya they gotta add ya to the recipe.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

koyotemohn said:


> You are welcome to join us on the dmv (dc, Maryland, Virginia) boards anytime. @New2This , @yankdog , @3.75 , @Another Uber Driver Also pay as little attention possible to the virtue signaling, boot licking lurkers on the boards trying to play you on the simp tip.


+1, but, you forgot to mention yourself, as the Resident Expert On All Things Pool.

I do not know if they have Pool or Shared in Richmond, but, if they do, @ariel5466 , and, you want to learn how to make it pay, the quoted poster is the guy to whom you must talk. There _ain't_ too many people out there who can tell me anything about this business, but, thanks to a couple of pointers from @koyotemohn , I learned how to make it pay. In fact, it pays better than the cab fare for the same trip if you hit it and do it just right,.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

The RideShare Hacker said:


> That's bull. Ridehsare is about customer service. Sometimes people dont know whats going on and you took advantage...for $3.75.


So another new member drops in to remind everyone to subjugate in total submission. Where have you been, we've been anxiously waiting for your wisdom. Please go on tell us more. Don't hold back.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> +1, but, you forgot to mention yourself, as the Resident Expert On All Things Pool.
> 
> I do not know if they have Pool or Shared in Richmond, but, if they do, @ariel5466 , and, you want to learn how to make it pay, the quoted poster is the guy to whom you must talk. There _ain't_ too many people out there who can tell me anything about this business, but, thanks to a couple of pointers from @koyotemohn , I learned how to make it pay. In fact, it pays better than the cab fare for the same trip if you hit it and do it just right,.


No Pool or Line in RVA, the market's too small. But I'm in NoVA every couple months or so.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Gilby said:


> They claim to be famous since 1966. So... how did Lee's become famous the very same year the first one opened?


Good question

IIRC i remember reading that Lees is actually a derivative recipe of KFC and they have some history in that respect


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

BlueNOX said:


> I'll argue you on that. I live 60 miles outside downtown Phoenix. The trip that takes me home is far more profitable then the shuffle in the downtown area then driving home empty.
> 
> A shuffle gets me a soda and bag of chips. A trip close to my house fills my tank from empty.


You're not doing it right then. Shuffling should pad your earnings. If you're only doing one a day then I agree but the whole gag is you do 15 shuffles and 10 rides.



Another Uber Driver said:


> +1, but, you forgot to mention yourself, as the Resident Expert On All Things Pool.


That would be considered jayjaying and that's a big no no


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Caught wind of the meet up from Arial yesterday. When is it and can Benny come? ?


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> Caught wind of the meet up from Arial yesterday. When is it and can Benny come? ?


No. Benny's are illegal now.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Can’t believe this thread is still going on ?


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Chorch said:


> Can't believe this thread is still going on ?


LOL, neither can I, of course it has gone waaay off topic


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

It's ran its course....

If Christy was her real name she got served. If she Google's herself and the word Uber (after her ears burning) she may see this and know she got served.

I hope she likes the Dinosaur I used to represent her...


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> It's ran its course....
> 
> If Christy was her real name she got served. If she Google's herself and the word Uber (after her ears burning) she may see this and know she got served.
> 
> I hope she likes the Dinosaur I used to represent her...


And yet this thread is still open for Christy to one day come here and defend herself.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

3.75 said:


> That would be considered jayjaying and that's a big no no


Quoting yourself is jay-jaying; does that now extend to mentioning yourself? .........how did I miss that?

*Q: *


Benjamin M said:


> meet up....... can Benny come?


*A:* Yes.



Lissetti said:


> Dinosaur


We had one of those on the Washington Boards.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> It's ran its course....
> 
> If Christy was her real name she got served. If she Google's herself and the word Uber (after her ears burning) she may see this and know she got served.
> 
> I hope she likes the Dinosaur I used to represent her...


Every time I leave someone standing on the curb waving their phone at me, I will think of that T-Rex in the rear-view mirror.


----------



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

I occasionally take uber when I travel. Last week I was in an extremely busy DC area. I saw the driver coming on the app and he was on the other side of the road so I crossed the street for an easy pickup.

Had I stayed where I was and demanded he pick me up where I was, it could have easily been another 10 minutes by the time he circled around to be on the right side. 

Moral of story: if you want a ride, do your part to get the ride.


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Quoting yourself is jay-jaying; does that now extend to mentioning yourself? .........how did I miss that?
> 
> *Q:
> 
> ...


It's the narcissism angle. @New2This went on me for self referencing myself about shuffling


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

3.75 said:


> It's the narcissism angle. @New2This went on me for self referencing myself about shuffling


I think you JayJayed yourself if it what I'm thinking of.

Referring to oneself in the third person isn't JayJaying. The Rock made it okay.










As for the Meetup I don't know when @Desertrose is back from sunning her buns God only knows where this time. I'll reach out to her and see. @gtowndriver do you have her flight itinerary?

When @Desertrose says she's coming Meetup attendance is tripled minimum. When she's not it's me, @3.75, @Drakkor, @Gtown Driver and @Jo3030 sitting around Shuffling each other.

@ariel5466 and @Benjamin M you're both welcome to come when we have it. You guys will learn a lot guaranteed. We'll probably corrupt you too.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

New2This said:


> When she's not it's me, @3.75, @Drakkor, @Gtown Driver and @Jo3030 sitting around Shuffling each other.


Pretty much.



New2This said:


> @gtowndriver do you have her flight itinerary?


Unfortunately, no. I just know she said she would start around Paris and eventually hit Italy. The Frenchman will allow her to navigate France very easily I'm sure. If she ever visits Spain she might meet our resident stoner there as well.


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

New2This said:


> I think you JayJayed yourself if it what I'm thinking of.
> 
> Referring to oneself in the third person isn't JayJaying. The Rock made it okay.
> 
> View attachment 331326


Something like that I'll see if i pull it up one day .



New2This said:


> As for the Meetup I don't know when @Desertrose is back from sunning her buns God only knows where this time. I'll reach out to her and see. @gtowndriver do you have her flight itinerary?
> 
> When @Desertrose says she's coming Meetup attendance is tripled minimum. When she's not it's me, @3.75, @Drakkor, @Gtown Driver and @Jo3030 sitting around Shuffling each other.
> 
> @ariel5466 and @Benjamin M you're both welcome to come when we have it. You guys will learn a lot guaranteed. We'll probably corrupt you too.


Well she was mentioning a hummus meetup (well it would be perfectly fine for her but not for us) at Nats stadium so we can go and watch hot sweaty men run around in tight cotton slacks.

That's a hard no for me.

Otherwise , we all know @Gtown Driver isn't going to show up if his uber princess doesn't show up. It's a shame.

So it would really be me, you, @Jo3030, and @TahoeAl at the meet up


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

Deactivation is loading!


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

3.75 said:


> Something like that I'll see if i pull it up one day .
> 
> Well she was mentioning a hummus meetup (well it would be perfectly fine for her but not for us) at Nats stadium so we can go and watch hot sweaty men run around in tight cotton slacks.
> 
> ...


I'm not invited? You guys are just so dcist. DCism is destroying everything.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

BlueNOX said:


> I'm not invited? You guys are just so dcist. DCism is destroying everything.


If you wanna Longhaul from AZ to D.C. you're welcome too.

FWIW you can Shuffle Lyft in VA even with an AZ account


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

New2This said:


> I think you JayJayed yourself if it what I'm thinking of.
> 
> Referring to oneself in the third person isn't JayJaying. The Rock made it okay.
> 
> ...


I can validate that I did see what you did there


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

New2This said:


> If you wanna Longhaul from AZ to D.C. you're welcome too.
> 
> FWIW you can Shuffle Lyft in VA even with an AZ account


I'm tempted to see if I can Lyft all the way across country and back.


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

BlueNOX said:


> I'm not invited? You guys are just so dcist. DCism is destroying everything.


Catch a flight to DCA and you can see a dc meetup in action


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Gtown Driver said:


> I just know she said she would start around Paris and eventually hit Italy. The Frenchman will allow her to navigate France very easily I'm sure. If she ever visits Spain she might meet our resident stoner there as well.


I hated Paris every time that I was there. Normandy was allright, Bayonne was good because I met many of the Catholic relatives. Strasbourg had a great beer called Septant Cinq. I could drink a Cinquante in Canada and a Septant Cinq in Strasbourg. I do not know of any beer brands of Vignt-Cinq or Cent. There is a French beer Trente-Trois, but it was brewed only in Viet-Nam toward the end. It actually has been revived by the Viet-Namese. They call it "Ba-Ba", which is Annamese for "Three-Three"

Corsica has great beaches, especially around Porto Vecchio.

Italy is also great; my favourite part of Europe. I lived there, as well, in the Carnic Alps.

Is Ol' @Freddie Blimeau in Spain, now? I had not heard that, but, as he really does not bother anyone...................

Is she not a Francophone?



BlueNOX said:


> I'm not invited?


You can come. The Nationals already have played the Diamondbacks here, so, if they do a baseball meet-up, it will not be when they come.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I hated Paris every time that I was there. Normandy was allright, Bayonne was good because I met many of the Catholic relatives. Strasbourg had a great beer called Septant Cinq. I could drink a Cinquante in Canada and a Septant Cinq in Strasbourg. I do not know of any beer brands of Vignt-Cinq or Cent. There is a French beer Trente-Trois, but it was brewed only in Viet-Nam toward the end. It actually has been revived by the Viet-Namese. They call it "Ba-Ba", which is Annamese for "Three-Three"
> 
> Corsica has great beaches, especially around Porto Vecchio.
> 
> ...


Interesting about Paris. I guess I'll have to see it sometime and make my own judgment. As a tourist it's easy to just want to see it because Eiffel Tower and escargot eating and stuff while having a mime mime next to you. Versailles at least in pictures has looked particularly nice. Normandy of course is historic. Haven't really heard of the other places you mentioned, but beer is good.

Venice looks absolutely amazing and it's been depicted in so many movies and video games. Plus I love Italian food so that means any part of Italy should be good for me. It's easy to forget for me that Europe likely has good beach spots. The weather is a bit too mild there for me to think about beaching there. Especially in America they always advertise Cali, Florida, Hawaii or Caribbean islands to hit the beach at. Places where it will usually or almost always be above 80-90 degrees.

Oh yeah I've also always wanted to check out Greece. The pictures I've seen of Greece just make no sense. The geography and scale of the water there is just something I'd have to see for my own eyes. Can't go wrong with Greek food either. I love olives and feta and hearty meat dishes.

The resident stoner has said that he does go to Spain occasionally (he's not there ATM). Preferring it over France (I assume partly because he can speak Spanish and likely has family there). I remember a Spanish lady pax told me they have all kinds of interesting holidays and celebrations in Spain. Including one where they all throw firecrackers on the ground. She said the water is really nice in the South and you can easily see Morocco from there. Which Morocco is kinda close to...plus authentic Paella in a huge ass pan is all the reason I need to go.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Gtown Driver said:


> Venice looks absolutely amazing and it's been depicted in so many movies and video games.


If you go to Venezia and expect it to look like the photographs show it, you are gong to be disappointed. You see all of those pigeons in Piazza San Marco. Guess what pigeons do. Piazza San Marco and the buildings around it have centuries of caked up pigeon dirt. When it rains, Piazza San Marco becomes one huge puddle.

The canals are cleaner than they used to be, but, still, they are not what they could be.



Gtown Driver said:


> Plus I love Italian food so that means any part of Italy should be good for me.


The best Italian food is in Emiglia, especially Bologna. There is even a saying:

_A Bologna si magna bene_ "At Bologna you eat well."



Gtown Driver said:


> It's easy to forget for me that Europe likely has good beach spots. The weather is a bit too mild there for me to think about beaching there.


The Mediterranean gets into the mid thirties during _Ferragosto_, even into the forties, at times. It never got that hot when I was there, but, it has recently.



Gtown Driver said:


> Oh yeah I've also always wanted to check out Greece. The pictures I've seen of Greece just make no sense. The geography and scale of the water there is just something I'd have to see for my own eyes. Can't go wrong with Greek food either. I love olives and feta and hearty meat dishes.


If you go to the islands, go by boat. You do have to wonder if some of those things are really seaworthy, but, there is nothing quite like them. The Peloponnesus is overlooked, but, also worth a visit. I did best in the islands because many people speak Italian, even though those islands belonged to Italy only for a little over thirty years (1912-1943). The Greek that I know is good for reading road signs and picking out words here and there in the newspapers. It would make about as much sense to a modern Greek as someone who tried to speak Anglo-Saxon would to you or me. The Greek that they use in church is of an older variety, but, every day Greek has changed much from the Greek of two thousand years back.

The one thing that I do not like about Greek cuisine is lamb. I do not like that stuff. I get sick smelling mutton in the air (they cook more than a little of that, there, as well). They do also use chicken, which is allright. Americans who go to Europe often are shocked by the lack of beef and its cost. Beef cows need room to run. There is not much room for them to run in Europe, so they do not have too many beef cows there. Pigs, chickens, goats, sheep do not need room to run. There is always fish, as well.


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

And pay you guys for a ride when I can get paid to cross the country.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Do you not just love it how some people are going to tell us about this business?

Fifteen pages and just as many Uber Trolls, Uber Shills, Uber Boy Scouts and Uber Brownies................................

I suppose that there is always room for one more Uber Brownie Scout.


----------



## MissTN (Jun 26, 2019)

TBone said:


> Way to go. You got a whole $3.75 when you could have actually picked them up and earned more. I'm not sure any of you know how Uber works.
> Uber really needs to institute a rider call/contact or the driver receives no cancel fee and if you cancel more than 2-3 times a day for a no show you get deactivated for 24 hours.


Completely agree. This kind of unprofessional behavior is exactly why we're being paid as such! You guys think UBER & Lyft execs aren't in here lurking, shaking their heads in dismay after reading these kind of posts & comments? Cause they are. They think we're trash. I would. Leaving 2 girls stranded & charging them for a simple error? Over $3.75. Three dollars and seventy five cents. That's nothing, but you disregarded the ethical oath over $3.75. That's not even a gallon of gas, but you're acting like it's $100. No wonder. 
People saying 'Atta girl!' WTF? Are you all in middle school? No wonder this is the only job for many of you, you're completely unhirable with this mindset.

This is just ammunition for our/their day in court. IDK why everyone's laughing at this. It's totally not funny. It's appalling!




Another Uber Driver said:


> Do you not just love it how some people are going to tell us about this business?
> 
> Fifteen pages and just as many Uber Trolls, Uber Shills, Uber Boy Scouts and Uber Brownies................................
> 
> I suppose that there is always room for one more Uber Brownie Scout.


Not a troll, just a professional. I've made over 500 rides, would never think is acceptable.

No wonder we're getting paid ?? Look no further than this OP & these comments, and there's your answer! Jesus Christ.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

MissTN said:


> You guys think UBER & Lyft execs aren't in here lurking, shaking their heads in dismay after reading these kind of posts & comments? Cause they are.


No, they are not. They just got onto the blower and told the people that work in the Department where they get paid to stay up nights thinking up ways to take money from the drivers to get on the stick.



MissTN said:


> They think we're trash.


Did your bosses at F*ub*a*r* or Gr*yft* tell you this? When you show up at the office to-morrow, tell them that we do not just think that they are trash, we know it, as they have given more than ample demonstration that they are trash.

I would. Leaving 2 girls stranded & charging them for a simple error? People saying 'Atta girl!' WTF? Are you all in middle school? No wonder this is the only job for many of you, you're unhirable with this mindset.



MissTN said:


> This is just ammunition for *our*/their day in court.


 (emphasis added)

Does anyone else need more proof than this poster's own words?



MissTN said:


> why everyone's laughing at this. It's appalling & sick at best.


No one is laughing, we are cheering Original Poster. Original Poster went and made a profit on a ping despite the best efforts of Uber and Lyft to deny the drivers a profit. There is more than one reason why we call it "F*ub*a*r*" and "Gr*yft*".

...........or is that you, @lilCindy ?


----------



## MissTN (Jun 26, 2019)

Ehh, this is not my kind of group. I'll delete my account when I figure out how. 

To the good-hearted, kind & cool drivers out there, just keep going you'll be rewarded soon, don't worry. For you others, good luck... 

Take care, everyone.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

MissTN said:


> Completely agree. This kind of unprofessional behavior is exactly why we're being paid as such! You guys think UBER & Lyft execs aren't in here lurking, shaking their heads in dismay after reading these kind of posts & comments? Cause they are. They think we're trash. I would. Leaving 2 girls stranded & charging them for a simple error? People saying 'Atta girl!' WTF? Are you all in middle school? No wonder this is the only job for many of you, you're unhirable with this mindset.
> 
> This is just ammunition for our/their day in court. IDK why everyone's laughing at this. It's appalling & sick at best.
> 
> ...


Think Jesus shaking his head at the atrocities by uber. Drivers acting out their frustrations at how uber's exploiting the labor force. 
Why don't you start with Uber's exploiting drivers to subsidize it's operations. That's why AB5 is needed, then hopefully massive antitrust claims.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

MissTN said:


> To the good-hearted, kind & cool drivers out there, just keep going you'll be rewarded soon, don't worry


You speak as if the rideshare gods will one day bestow them with something greater than the material earnings they can be given on this earth.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

MissTN said:


> Ehh, this is not my kind of group. I'll delete my account when I figure out how.
> 
> To the good-hearted, kind & cool drivers out there, just keep going you'll be rewarded soon, don't worry. For you others, good luck...
> 
> Take care, everyone.


Rewarded how by additional rate cuts. Again, hopefully antitrust is your future.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

MissTN said:


> Not a troll,


Did I mention anyone's ID? ............I guess that everyone knows what they say about the proverbial shoe.......................



MissTN said:


> just a professional. I've made over 500 rides


*RUH*-ro! We had better look out! A WHOLE FIVE _*HUNDRED*_ rides...................................................

I have better than eleven times that, Mademoiselle, and, on two levels of Uber as well. I will pass over my being in this business for more than a few years. _There ain't nothin' no rookie can tell me about nothin' right-cheer._
.



MissTN said:


> No wonder we're getting paid ?? Look no further than this OP & these comments, and there's your answer!


Did your bosses at Uber or Lyft forget to tell you that it is company policy that the only adjustment to driver pay is downward? That seems to be common knowledge among even contractors, did they forget to tell the office employees?



MissTN said:


> To the good-hearted, kind & cool drivers out there, just keep going *you'll be rewarded soon*, don't worry.


 (emphasis added)

How much more proof do we need?



Gtown Driver said:


> You speak as if the rideshare gods will one day bestow them with something greater than the material earnings they can be given on this earth.


It must be something that her bosses at Uber or Lyft told her to post. They ARE slipping


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> If you go to the islands, go by boat. You do have to wonder if some of those things are really seaworthy, but, there is nothing quite like them. The Peloponnesus is overlooked, but, also worth a visit. I did best in the islands because many people speak Italian, even though those islands belonged to Italy only for a little over thirty years (1912-1943). The Greek that I know is good for reading road signs and picking out words here and there in the newspapers. It would make about as much sense to a modern Greek as someone who tried to speak Anglo-Saxon would to you or me. The Greek that they use in church is of an older variety, but, every day Greek has changed much from the Greek of two thousand years back.
> 
> The one thing that I do not like about Greek cuisine is lamb. I do not like that stuff. I get sick smelling mutton in the air (they cook more than a little of that, there, as well). They do also use chicken, which is allright. Americans who go to Europe often are shocked by the lack of beef and its cost. Beef cows need room to run. There is not much room for them to run in Europe, so they do not have too many beef cows there. Pigs, chickens, goats, sheep do not need room to run. There is always fish, as well.


This is good to know. It's all Greek to me. Seems like you have enough Greek to get by. That's what's good about Europe. It kind of forces the issue of learning more than one language. Don't have the "Freedom Fries" stuff going on there I doubt.

I love lamb so I'd be good with it. It's definitely different from beef, but cooked right got a great texture to it. With half of my family being Jamaican it's just something you learned to enjoy. Curry lamb is pretty much at every Jamaican joint and curry gives anything a flavor. Growing up that way is why I can eat beef and chicken liver without much problem also lol.

Wonder if lamb liver is a thing.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Gtown Driver said:


> Seems like you have enough Greek to get by.


It is not even good enough for that. I can say my prayers in church or read a sign, but that is about it. There are enough people who speak Italian or French that I did fine, although they did find my French funny.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> It is not even good enough for that. I can say my prayers in church or read a sign, but that is about it. There are enough people who speak Italian or French that I did fine, although they did find my French funny.


The toughest part for me of learning the romance languages (or what I did in school) is having to conjugate verbs 5 and 6 different ways. IIRC certain conjugations were slightly different in Mexican than in European Spanish.

It's nice and spiffy and all of that, but it gave me a headache to remember. I know if I were to try to learn any of those languages on any level again that would be the part that'd beat me up for sure.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> I'm about to wrap up my morning shift when I get a ping for a 4 minute trip while in downtown Richmond. Definitely a walking-distance trip, and it wasn't crazy hot yet, nor was it raining. I accept, only because the pick up location was less than a block away. As I approach the Berkley Hotel, I see that the pin is set to the side of the building on 12th St, not right out front, which was great because street parking in front was full but there was a perfect spot for me on 12th St right smack on top of the pin. Either Christy was smart enough to set the pin in a place I could actually pick her up safely and legally, or she was a moron who had no idea where the pin was and I'd be able to cancel and make 75¢ more than if I'd driven her. Turns out to be the latter, and my smile is getting bigger and bigger as the clock ticks down and there's no Christy in sight. 5 minutes up, I cancel right away. As soon as I start to pull out, I hear two women shouting, "Wait! Wait!" Keeping my doors locked, I stop, and roll down my window halfway. These idiots need to learn a thing or two. They run up to me, only for me to say "Sorry but I already canceled, your time was up."
> "But we were waiting right out front!" whines Christy's friend.
> "The pin was set right here for the pick up location. There wasn't anywhere for me to pull over out front, anyways." I replied.
> "Then why didn't you call me?" asks Christy, indignant.
> ...


We're paid to drive Uber's customers wherever they want to go. It's very unprofessional to abuse riders when it was a minor problem which was easy for you to fix. You failed to do your job when you could have and should have done the right thing. It's a bad look for you and a bad look for this forum.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

MissTN said:


> Leaving 2 girls stranded


Stranded? Hardly. They were at their hotel. Their destination was within walking distance.



MissTN said:


> That's nothing, but you disregarded the ethical oath over $3.75.


I took an ethical oath as an Uber driver? When did that happen? ? I didn't realize we were on par with doctors now!



MissTN said:


> Not a troll, just a professional. I've made over 500 rides, would never think is acceptable


LOL, unless you have a CDL, you're no professional, you're an amateur for hire just like me. And 500 rides? Yeah, me too. At least I admit that I'm a rookie and don't try to school people with far more experience than me!



goneubering said:


> We're paid to drive Uber's customers wherever they want to go


Except that for a minimum rate ride, Uber will pay me more to cancel... It's almost like they *want *me to shuffle those rides...


----------



## 49matrix (Feb 3, 2015)

ariel5466 said:


> I'm about to wrap up my morning shift when I get a ping for a 4 minute trip while in downtown Richmond. Definitely a walking-distance trip, and it wasn't crazy hot yet, nor was it raining. I accept, only because the pick up location was less than a block away. As I approach the Berkley Hotel, I see that the pin is set to the side of the building on 12th St, not right out front, which was great because street parking in front was full but there was a perfect spot for me on 12th St right smack on top of the pin. Either Christy was smart enough to set the pin in a place I could actually pick her up safely and legally, or she was a moron who had no idea where the pin was and I'd be able to cancel and make 75¢ more than if I'd driven her. Turns out to be the latter, and my smile is getting bigger and bigger as the clock ticks down and there's no Christy in sight. 5 minutes up, I cancel right away. As soon as I start to pull out, I hear two women shouting, "Wait! Wait!" Keeping my doors locked, I stop, and roll down my window halfway. These idiots need to learn a thing or two. They run up to me, only for me to say "Sorry but I already canceled, your time was up."
> "But we were waiting right out front!" whines Christy's friend.
> "The pin was set right here for the pick up location. There wasn't anywhere for me to pull over out front, anyways." I replied.
> "Then why didn't you call me?" asks Christy, indignant.
> ...


I get really ticked off when a pinger wanders off from the location they want to be picked up from. Thinking they are doing you a favor they start walking in the direction they think you'll be coming from and I'll probably pass them on the way to their pick up point. When the clock is down to a minute or so I call them and find out they are about a block or two away. That's when I start the trip and when I do pick them up I politely inform them that not being at the pick up point is not such a good thing. However, I might as well be throwing Jello at a wall and expecting it to stick!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Gtown Driver said:


> The toughest part for me of learning the romance languages (or what I did in school) is having to conjugate verbs 5 and 6 different ways.


It comes from Latin. Latin had four conjugations plus deponents and irregulars.



Gtown Driver said:


> certain conjugations were slightly different in Mexican than in European Spanish.


That could be; I do not know enough about the Spanish Language and its dialects to make any statement one way or another. It would not be far fetched. You do see some shifts in conjugations from _français métropolitain_ to _framçais québecois_ and _françias acadien_. Another thing about French is that most of the verbs are irregular and there are more exceptions in French that things that follow the rule. In Cajun French, the dialect can vary by parish or even locality within a parish.



goneubering said:


> You failed to do your job when you could have and should have done the right thing. It's a bad look for you and a bad look for this forum.


Original Poster's job is to profit from every trip. She did her job on this one. This makes her look good.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> Except that for a minimum rate ride, Uber will pay me more to cancel... It's almost like they *want *me to shuffle those rides...


You should treat others as you wish to be treated.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

goneubering said:


> You should treat others as you wish to be treated


I do. Because if I requested an Uber, I would make sure I'd be at the pin. And if I wasn't, I would expect to be charged $5.


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

MissTN said:


> Completely agree. This kind of unprofessional behavior is exactly why we're being paid as such! You guys think UBER & Lyft execs aren't in here lurking, shaking their heads in dismay after reading these kind of posts & comments? Cause they are. They think we're trash. I would. Leaving 2 girls stranded & charging them for a simple error? Over $3.75. Three dollars and seventy five cents. That's nothing, but you disregarded the ethical oath over $3.75. That's not even a gallon of gas, but you're acting like it's $100. No wonder.
> People saying 'Atta girl!' WTF? Are you all in middle school? No wonder this is the only job for many of you, you're completely unhirable with this mindset.
> 
> This is just ammunition for our/their day in court. IDK why everyone's laughing at this. It's totally not funny. It's appalling!
> ...


OMG 500 rides! Let us all bow down and worship the ground you walk on. Your the ultimate Uber Driver. Please tell us all your secrets to getting so many rides. Please, we are not worthy of your wisdom but due to know it.

Let us know when you get to multiple thousands. Until then stay in the newbie stroller


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

ariel5466 said:


> I do. Because if I requested an Uber, I would make sure I'd be at the pin. And if I wasn't, I would expect to be charged $5.


I always charge $10, but for you Ariel I'll only charge some Lees fried chicken.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> I do. Because if I requested an Uber, I would make sure I'd be at the pin. And if I wasn't, I would expect to be charged $5.


So you knew exactly where the riders were located but you still took zero initiative to provide them with good customer service. I think I'm starting to understand why some drivers complain about being deactivated. This forum unfortunately can teach bad habits to new drivers who find this site.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

goneubering said:


> So you knew exactly where the riders were located but you still took zero initiative to provide them with good customer service. I think I'm starting to understand why some drivers complain about being deactivated. This forum unfortunately can teach bad habits to new drivers who find this site.


I didn't know where they were located. They found me right after I canceled the ride and told me they had been out front. Where there was nowhere for me to pull over. But regardless, I made more money by canceling, so yeah, I would do it all over again. And I wouldn't be deactivated because if Uber looked into it they'd see I was right smack on top of the pin.


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

ariel5466 said:


> I didn't know where they were located. They found me right after I canceled the ride and told me they had been out front. Where there was nowhere for me to pull over. But regardless, I made more money by canceling, so yeah, I would do it all over again. And I wouldn't be deactivated because if Uber looked into it they'd see I was right smack on top of the pin.


Don't worry about here OP. She's just got an attitude today because she tried taking an Uber to work and some meanie cancelled right as she walked up due to pity liner odors.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> I didn't know where they were located. They found me right after I canceled the ride and told me they had been out front. Where there was nowhere for me to pull over. But regardless, I made more money by canceling, so yeah, I would do it all over again. And I wouldn't be deactivated because if Uber looked into it they'd see I was right smack on top of the pin.


It's common courtesy to call or text your riders before cancelling. It's sad that some drivers actually seem to enjoy abusing passengers.


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

It's no different than the abuse we as drivers endure. And I actually defend the gig economy


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

3.75 said:


> It's no different than the abuse we as drivers endure. And I actually defend the gig economy


Two wrongs don't make a right. I do understand many posters here are mad at Uber but that doesn't excuse bad behavior towards passengers.


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

goneubering said:


> It's common courtesy to call or text your riders before cancelling. It's sad that some drivers actually seem to enjoy abusing passengers.


It's Lyfts policy to call and text. Uber's policy is the opposite as Uber believes people don't like to get calls.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

goneubering said:


> It's common courtesy to call or text your riders before cancelling. It's sad that some drivers actually seem to enjoy abusing passengers.


We are not abusing passengers; we are educating them. Actions speak louder than words.

BTW I'm wondering if @Cableguynoe I interested in meeting @MissTN ?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> We are not abusing passengers; we are educating them. Actions speak louder than words.
> 
> BTW I'm wondering if @Cableguynoe I interested in meeting @MissTN ?


No way. 
This one is angry.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> No way.
> This one is angry.


I thought maybe she was a Miss Tennessee winner.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

BlueNOX said:


> It's Lyfts policy to call and text. Uber's policy is the opposite as Uber believes people don't like to get calls.


I'm talking about Uber. I send riders a text in case I ever need to document the conversation. There have been many times over the years when the app hasn't notified a rider I've arrived so they're happy to get my text.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

goneubering said:


> There have been many times over the years when the app hasn't notified a rider I've arrived so they're happy to get my text.


This has been a problem with Uber since Day One. When we had only Uber Black and Uber Taxi, here, I had the same problem. I was constantly calling customers. Shuffling on Uber Taxi is not profitable.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> This has been a problem with Uber since Day One. When we had only Uber Black and Uber Taxi, here, I had the same problem. I was constantly calling customers. Shuffling on Uber Taxi is not profitable.


It seems like I have this problem most often in areas with a weak signal.



MissTN said:


> Ehh, this is not my kind of group. I'll delete my account when I figure out how.
> 
> To the good-hearted, kind & cool drivers out there, just keep going you'll be rewarded soon, don't worry. For you others, good luck...
> 
> Take care, everyone.


What's this "rewarded soon" thing?


----------



## Ziggywaz (Mar 28, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> I'm about to wrap up my morning shift when I get a ping for a 4 minute trip while in downtown Richmond. Definitely a walking-distance trip, and it wasn't crazy hot yet, nor was it raining. I accept, only because the pick up location was less than a block away. As I approach the Berkley Hotel, I see that the pin is set to the side of the building on 12th St, not right out front, which was great because street parking in front was full but there was a perfect spot for me on 12th St right smack on top of the pin. Either Christy was smart enough to set the pin in a place I could actually pick her up safely and legally, or she was a moron who had no idea where the pin was and I'd be able to cancel and make 75¢ more than if I'd driven her. Turns out to be the latter, and my smile is getting bigger and bigger as the clock ticks down and there's no Christy in sight. 5 minutes up, I cancel right away. As soon as I start to pull out, I hear two women shouting, "Wait! Wait!" Keeping my doors locked, I stop, and roll down my window halfway. These idiots need to learn a thing or two. They run up to me, only for me to say "Sorry but I already canceled, your time was up."
> "But we were waiting right out front!" whines Christy's friend.
> "The pin was set right here for the pick up location. There wasn't anywhere for me to pull over out front, anyways." I replied.
> "Then why didn't you call me?" asks Christy, indignant.
> ...


Nice to know that there are drivers out there that are actually trying to provide a service to people rather than sit around the corner waiting for the clock to run out to collect your cancellation fee. A simple call and you could have taken these people where they needed to go. Not every ride is a $30 ride. You get a short ride once in a while. Keep chasing that 3.75 cancellation fee. You'll go far.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Ziggywaz said:


> Nice to know that there are drivers out there that are actually trying to provide a service to people rather than sit around the corner waiting for the clock to run out to collect your cancellation fee. A simple call and you could have taken these people where they needed to go. Not every ride is a $30 ride. You get a short ride once in a while. Keep chasing that 3.75 cancellation fee. You'll go far.


How long have you been driving / how many trips?


----------



## Ziggywaz (Mar 28, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> How long have you been driving / how many trips?


4200 rides. Do I like the uber/lyft platform NO. I find it very difficult to make a living at it anymore. Drivers are continuously getting screwed. I had to go out and get a 40hr work week job.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Ziggywaz said:


> Nice to know that there are drivers out there that are actually trying to provide a service to people rather than sit around the corner waiting for the clock to run out to collect your cancellation fee. A simple call and you could have taken these people where they needed to go. Not every ride is a $30 ride. You get a short ride once in a while. Keep chasing that 3.75 cancellation fee. You'll go far.


I agree. The professional thing to do is contact the rider. I prefer texting so there's a record of the conversation (just in case I ever need it) but calling works too.


----------



## nutzareus (Oct 28, 2014)

UberPool and Express get no notifications from me. $4.00 to wait 2 minutes only, easy money. You pick the cheapskate rate, you take your chances and get shuffled.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I almost did a cancel no show this morning. The pin and the address did not match so I started at the address and pulled around the corner to the PIN. I was the only car around and there was a small group of guys talking, not making eye contact with me. After a few minutes no one came out of the building where the pin was, so I pulled around the block and went back to the address. The group of guys was still standing there talking not making eye contact with me so I waited until 4 minutes and 30 seconds and started pulling away. As I did, an event worker pointed to the guy chasing after my car. I didn't have the heart to screech off so I stopped and let him in. He had come from the group of guys standing there talking.

The first thing he did after he got into my car was throw a $10 bill at me. I asked if he wanted change and he said no, it was for my troubles and he just wanted to get home after tending bar then drinking all night. He did not seem bothered at all that I did not attempt to contact him because he realized he should have approached me earlier.


----------

